# Weekly Competition 2019-08



## Mike Hughey (Feb 19, 2019)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U' F R' F R F R2 U' F2
*2. *F2 R' F2 R2 F' U R2 U2
*3. *R F U2 R F U2 R' F U'
*4. *R' U2 R' F2 U F2 U' R' U R'
*5. *R2 F' R U2 R' U2 F U2 F

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 L2 D2 U2 F U2 B2 D2 B' U2 R2 U' F' U B' D' U R U2 F
*2. *F2 U2 R2 B F2 R2 F D2 L2 U2 R' F U' F L' F' U' R2 U' F'
*3. *L' U' F' D' F L' D B' D' R F2 L2 F' D2 B D2 F R2 F2 L2 F2
*4. *U F2 D' U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D' L' B' R' F2 U2 F2 R2 U' R'
*5. *R L U B' U2 L B U F' L2 D F2 U' R2 U F2 R2 D F2 B2

*4x4x4*
*1. *B2 Fw' U' B' L' Uw U' L' Fw R' D B2 F' Rw D Uw' B' F2 L' Rw' R2 Fw2 Uw' U2 B2 Rw' B Rw2 D Uw' R' U' R' D' Rw R2 F' Rw' Uw2 L'
*2. *L Rw' Uw L Rw' F2 U2 Fw U2 Fw2 Rw B' F' Uw2 Fw D2 F' L2 Fw L' D2 Uw' B' L2 Uw' F' Rw' U2 Rw Uw F2 Rw' R' B' Rw' D Rw' F' D' Fw
*3. *D R2 B2 D Uw2 U L' Uw L2 B2 U' L' Rw' Fw2 D' Uw U2 B2 L' Rw2 D2 Rw R' U B2 R' Fw' F' Rw' R2 B' Fw2 Rw' B2 Fw2 F2 D2 Uw B2 R
*4. *Fw D' R' D' U' L B Fw2 L' Fw2 R2 F2 Uw2 B2 Fw2 L Rw2 R' Fw D' Fw' R2 F D2 Uw2 U' Rw' U L2 Rw' F R' F2 D' L' Rw2 D' Rw' B2 R'
*5. *B' D' F2 U' Fw2 D' B' Fw' U' Rw2 B Rw' D Uw2 L2 D' Fw F2 Rw D2 Uw2 U L B2 L U B2 F2 Rw' U' F2 U2 B F2 U L' D2 U2 F2 Rw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *U' L2 B Uw2 Bw Uw U2 Rw2 Bw2 Fw' Rw2 B2 Bw Fw2 Rw Fw2 Rw' B L' Bw R2 U' B' Fw2 F L Rw' F2 L' U Lw2 Bw2 Fw2 R2 Bw Lw' Dw Bw Uw L2 Rw2 F' R F2 D Dw2 Bw2 F' L' Dw B U Fw2 Lw R2 Dw B Uw Bw2 U
*2. *Uw R2 Fw2 L Lw' B' Lw2 Rw R' U2 L' Bw Fw2 Rw F Uw' Bw D2 U2 R2 Bw R' F U' F L' Dw2 B' D B Dw' U F D2 Lw' Uw2 F' L2 Lw' U' Rw2 D2 Dw' L2 R2 U' Lw R' F2 D2 Lw2 Bw2 F Dw' B' R' U2 Lw2 Rw2 Uw2
*3. *Fw' F L2 Dw Uw2 L Rw R2 D' U Rw' D2 B Bw' D2 Uw2 U R2 Uw' U F' Uw2 Bw' Uw2 Bw2 Fw Uw2 R2 D R D Uw F' Lw2 Rw' U' L2 Rw' R' Uw2 L' Rw Bw' Dw2 Rw2 Dw2 F Uw' U Rw' R Fw' Dw' U' Lw Fw R Bw F Uw
*4. *Bw F' Uw F R' Fw' D' Dw Uw' U B' F2 Lw Rw2 Fw Rw Uw' Bw Dw U2 L2 Lw Fw2 Lw F' Lw Dw' U Fw' Dw Rw B Dw2 Fw' Lw2 Dw F2 Dw' Bw Dw R2 Dw2 U2 Bw2 Uw B2 Uw2 R' Bw' Fw' Rw2 Uw F2 U2 R Uw' Lw' Uw U2 F
*5. *Lw2 B2 Fw2 D B' Fw' F2 Dw2 U F L2 Rw' D' Lw Rw R F' L' Lw' Uw' R' Uw B2 Fw Dw' Bw' F U Bw' L2 Bw2 L' Uw B' Dw2 L2 Lw2 F' Uw' F' Dw B D2 U Fw F' L' Dw' Uw2 B2 Fw L Dw' F2 Dw' B2 Dw U2 L' B

*6x6x6*
*1. *3F2 2L 2B' 2F 2U' R F2 D' 3U2 2U' 3F2 2U' U' B' 3U2 2R U2 B 2U 3F2 3U 3R 2D U 2B2 3R 2R B D2 3U2 B F2 L 3U L U2 2L' 2U 3F' 2F U' R' 2B R' 3F' F 2R' 2B2 2F' F 2D2 2U U 3R 2R' R 2D F' L 2R D2 L' 3R2 R 2F2 2R 2B2 F2 D 3U
*2. *3U2 3F' L2 3U2 R2 2B' L' B2 2D 3R 2D 2B' 2U' R2 2D' 2U U L2 3R 2R' 2F' D U B2 2B D F 3U2 B2 2R' 2D2 3U2 R2 2D B' 2B2 D L' 3F L2 U 2F2 2L2 3R B2 F2 U 2L 3R2 2F 2U' F' L' 2D' 3U L' 3R' R' 3U2 2F2 2D2 R' 2F' D 2B D' 2F2 2L 2R2 R2
*3. *D L B2 U' 2B' 2U 2B2 3F 3U U 2B2 L' 2D2 2B' L 2U2 U B 2D' U B F' 2R2 B 3R' D' F 2D' 2U' 2L 2D 2F' 2D R 2F2 2L 2R' 2B2 2U' B' 2B' F2 R F 2U' 2L 2R' U 3R 3F2 2U' 3F' F2 3R' 2U' U 2R2 U2 2F2 U' 3R2 R2 D' B' U' 2B' U2 2L 2U U2
*4. *L 2D 2U' L2 2R2 2F' 2L2 3R' R2 3U2 B 3R 2R D2 2D' 3U2 U2 B 3R2 2R B2 2B' 3F' 2F' 2U2 2L' B2 2U2 F2 2R 2F2 3U2 2U' 2L2 R' D 2U' B 3F R 3F' 2D 3U 2U2 2R 3F2 2D L2 2F' 3R' D' B 3F2 2R2 3U' 2B' F R D L 2B 3U U R F' L F L2 R2 D'
*5. *2R' 2D2 2F' 2D2 B2 2R R' F 2L' 3R B' L 2U' 3R2 B2 2B 3F2 2L 3U 3F' 2L' D2 3U2 2U2 R 3U' B2 3F 2D2 R2 2B R2 B2 2D2 2F' 2L' F' 2U' 2F2 D' 3R2 B2 2U2 2B 2L R' 2B' 3F L 2B2 2L 3U 2B L2 2L D' 2U2 B2 F' 2R' R D2 2D' 2U 2L 2R R 2B2 3R D

*7x7x7*
*1. *2U 2R R2 F' 2R2 B' F 3L B 3F F 3R' 2D2 2L2 3L' U' F2 3D R 2B 3B2 2U 2L 3L2 3R B2 3B 2R2 R2 3B 2F' R2 U' 3F2 D' 3U 2U L2 3L2 B' R 2D2 3D2 2U2 B' 3F' U 3R D2 3L U F 3R2 2B2 R' U2 F' 3R B' 2D2 3L B' L2 3R2 3U' 3B2 2L2 3R2 B' U' 2L D 3L' 3B' R2 2F D2 2L' 3D2 L' D' 2U' L' 3B2 D 2L2 3R 2R2 R2 U' 2R2 3B2 R' 3D2 2U' 3R 3U' 2R' 2D' 3D2
*2. *B' 3B 3F 2F' 2D2 2L' 3R 3D2 2R' F D2 2U 3L' 2R2 3F' 2F2 3U2 3R' 3F2 3R' 2D' 3L2 3R' 2R2 3U U' 2R 2F' L2 2L2 3R 2R2 R' B 3D L' D 3D2 F' L' U' 3B U' 2R B' 3L B 2B2 3F' U2 F' 3L 2D2 3L F' 2U' L2 3D 2U B2 L' 3L 2U L 2L 3R' 2R' 2F' 3R2 B' 2F2 2D' 2B F' D2 L 2L' 2R2 3U2 R B 2B' L' 2U2 3B' F 3L2 2D2 3B' F' 2D' 3L R2 2D' 3F 2F' 3U' 2F' 2D2 3L
*3. *3B D' 2R2 2B' 3B 3F U2 3R D 3R' F' 2D 3L2 3R' 3D2 3U F' 2R 3B 3R2 F L B' 3B' 3F' 2F2 3R2 B2 3L' 3R D L2 2D 3D U 2L2 3R D 3B 2L D 3U2 2U2 U' B2 2D2 R' 2U 2B2 3B2 F' D2 3U' 3F2 3D2 U2 F' 2U2 F 2D2 B' 3L 3B2 D B L 3L B' 2B2 2F2 F 2D 3R 3D2 3U2 R' B' 3U' B' 2F2 U2 L 2L2 2F2 2D 3U' F U2 3L2 2D 2L2 3U L' 3R 2U U2 3B R2 2D U
*4. *B2 2B2 2R2 D 2F2 L2 D' 3F2 L2 3R U2 L2 3D2 3R2 2R2 B2 3B' 3D 2B 2R2 D 2R' F2 3U 2B' 3R2 D2 3F2 2U 3F2 D 3L' 2B U2 2L' 2D2 2R 3U' L' U2 3L2 2R' R' D 2U2 B2 2B 2F2 D' U' 2R2 3B' 3U L 2B2 3R' 3U 3R 2F' 3D 2B' 3F' 2F F2 3U 3R' D2 B2 2U2 2B' F2 R' 2D 2U L2 3R' B2 2D 2B2 3U2 U 2R2 2D 2U2 U' 2R' 3F' 2F' F' 3L2 3B2 3F' 2R' R U2 3R2 U' B2 3B' 2D'
*5. *2U2 L' 3L' D2 3U2 L2 3L 3U2 U 2B2 2F D' 3F' 2L' D2 3R2 D2 3F' 3R2 3D L 2F2 D 3D' U2 L 3R2 R' 3F' F2 D2 3L2 2D 3F2 U 2F' U 3R2 3F2 2R' R 2B2 L D 3D 2R' 2D' U 3B 3F F' 3L B2 3B' 2F 2U' B' 3U2 3L2 2F 2R2 B' 3F' 2D' B2 2B 2R' 2B L 2U2 B' D L 3L2 3F2 2R' U' B2 2B' 2D 2L' 2U R 3D2 2U' 3R2 B' F 3D2 3U R2 3U L' 2F2 2L' 2B L F' 3D' 2U'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R2 F' U F' R F' U F2 U'
*2. *R2 F U R' F2 R2 F' U R2 U2
*3. *F R2 U' R F R2 F R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B L' B F2 R2 F' B' U2 R F' U' F B L' R2 D' F2 D2 U R B' Rw Uw
*2. *B' L' R2 B2 U D' L' U D' L2 U2 F' D R U' F R U2 D' L' F2 Rw2 Uw'
*3. *F' D2 U' R L B L2 F2 U' D F2 B' U2 R D' B' L B F2 D F' Rw Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw Uw' R' D Uw' Rw' U' F' Uw' R Uw2 R' D2 F2 L Uw' Rw' R' B2 Rw B2 Fw' U Fw' F' Rw2 Fw' U L' Uw2 F R2 F' D R2 D' Uw' U2 R B'
*2. *D Fw2 L R B2 L2 F U L' R Fw' Rw2 Fw D2 L D2 Uw2 R Fw Rw2 D2 Fw2 F U2 Rw B2 L' Fw' Rw2 Fw' F2 Rw' R' U B Uw' R B R2 Fw'
*3. *D2 Uw' Rw' F Rw' U' Fw' Uw Rw' Uw' U Rw2 Fw' U2 L' Rw D U' L' D Uw' B Fw' L' Rw R' U2 Rw Fw D2 L' U' Rw B F' L2 Uw' U Fw U2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 Fw' F D Dw' Uw Rw' R Dw U' B' Uw Bw Fw F2 D Uw R' D2 Dw2 Uw Bw2 Fw' D2 Dw2 U B U2 B2 Rw R' B2 Bw' F' R2 B Bw' F Lw' Rw R F' D U' B' Bw' U Lw D2 B L Lw2 Dw' Uw2 R' Fw' Rw R2 Bw Rw'
*2. *Fw' Lw Dw' Bw D2 U R Bw' Uw U2 Rw R2 Uw' Bw2 D2 U2 Fw' F' Lw B2 Fw2 F R2 Bw Fw2 L' R2 U' Rw Bw2 Fw' F' Dw' Uw Lw Dw Lw' B D2 L' B2 L' U2 Lw' B Bw2 D' Uw2 Lw R2 Uw' Lw2 Dw U' L2 R Fw' L' B2 L2
*3. *Bw2 F L' Fw2 F2 L R Dw' Rw2 F U B' Fw' Rw2 R' D2 Lw2 Dw' Uw U2 Fw2 Dw2 Lw2 Fw' U2 B2 Rw' Uw U B' Bw' Lw2 B Bw' U2 Bw Rw' Bw2 Rw D2 Lw' Uw2 L' U2 Lw2 D2 Lw2 R2 D Dw2 U' Lw' U2 B' Uw2 B' L' R D2 F

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2R R 2B' F2 R2 B2 2L' 3R2 2B 2F 3R' F 2D2 3U2 3F2 3R2 U' R 2B 2F2 D2 3F' 2U U L 2L U2 3F2 L' 2L 2U 3F 3R2 R2 U2 2F D B2 3U' 2R D 2B D U2 F U2 2F2 2R2 3F' D 2D' R 3F' 2L 2D' 2U2 B' D' 2D' 3F L' 2R F' 2L 2R' 3U' 2B2 3F2 U 2L

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2L2 D' 3U' L' 2R' R2 2D' 3L B' 2B D' 2U 3L2 3U 2F 2D' 3D2 3R2 2F' 2R2 3D 3R' 3F' 2F 2D 3F' 2D2 U' 3R 3U F 3U 2L2 F' D2 2L' B' 2B2 2D' L2 2L2 3L' 2R' 3D2 L2 2L' 2R 3D2 2U 2B' 3F2 3L B' 3F2 2D2 F' U2 2F' F 2L 2R2 B' 2B' 2F2 R 3D' 2R 3U 2L' 3L' 3F2 3R2 D' B' L 3B2 2D2 2L2 3L 2F2 R 2F' 2L B 3F' 2D2 F R' U L' 3L' 2U2 U2 2L2 2R' 2B2 2L D2 L' 3L'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U B2 D F' B' L' F R2 U R2 B' R' B F2 U2 L2 F L U2 Fw' Uw'
*2. *U L2 B2 D' R2 F' B' U' B F2 R B D2 L2 R2 F2 R F R2 B2 Rw Uw2
*3. *U2 B L D2 U' R' U' B2 U2 B' U B F D2 U' R' F2 D R2 L' Fw Uw'
*4. *F2 R' U B D2 L2 F U2 F D L2 F2 D2 R U R U' L2 U Rw' Uw
*5. *L2 D U2 R B' F2 L B U R2 U' D F' R' B2 D L' B' U' F Rw' Uw
*6. *D U F B2 R2 B U D' F' B' L' R' B' L2 D B F2 D' B F U Rw Uw'
*7. *D' R2 F' D2 L2 R' F2 R' D L' U2 L' B L' R2 B' D2 L2 D2 B' Rw' Uw
*8. *F L2 R2 F' U2 F' D' B R2 U L R' U2 B2 D' B2 L R' U D F' Rw Uw'
*9. *R F R L2 U' B2 F' L2 B2 D' F R2 F2 L' F' D2 R' F B' Rw' Uw
*10. *B2 R L2 F' B' U2 F D' F' B U2 D' L2 F R' D U F' D Rw' Uw2
*11. *L R' B' D F2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 U' B' R' F' B2 D2 L2 U L' Fw Uw2
*12. *F U L' R' U2 B D' R L2 B D' U R2 F' U F' D2 F2 U2 R' U2 Rw2 Uw
*13. *B F' R2 U B' F' L' R2 U' D2 L' F2 U' R' U F2 L' F2 B Rw2 Uw'
*14. *R2 B' R2 L D F' L2 D U F B2 U F' B L2 U L' R' B2 R' Fw' Uw
*15. *F2 B2 L' U2 B2 R2 U' F2 B2 L F L B F R' B D2 U2 B2 D' B2 Rw' Uw
*16. *F' U F' D U L U' L' B2 F2 U2 L2 D2 U L D' B2 R2 L' B' Rw2
*17. *D' L' D' U F2 D' U2 R2 U L R' D2 L' U' F' B' R L' B' R2 D' Fw' Uw'
*18. *U L' D2 U L U2 D F L' B' L' F D L2 R B' D' L2 F2 U Fw' Uw2
*19. *F B' R2 L' D R' U' L D B L F L D2 B' F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 Rw' Uw2
*20. *B' R L U F' R B L2 U D' L2 U2 B2 R2 F L2 R U2 D2 Rw2 Uw'
*21. *L2 F2 B' D' F R2 B' R' D' B2 L2 U2 F' D' R' D R' L2 F2 D L Fw Uw2
*22. *D' L2 R U' R U' D2 B' U2 R U' R F2 D F U' R2 F2 U Fw Uw'
*23. *F2 R L' F' D U' B D' L R B' F L D' L' F2 R' L2 D2 Fw' Uw
*24. *L U' B' U' B' L' F D' R' F2 B' L' U2 D F' U2 L' D U Rw2 Uw2
*25. *U' B2 D' L2 R' B R2 U D' B F2 L R B D R L2 F' L Fw' Uw'
*26. *D2 U2 B R2 F' U F L D2 U2 L D R' D' B F2 D R' F2 U R' Fw' Uw
*27. *B' R' B' L U F U' B' D B U2 L B L2 F L' F L2 F' D' Fw Uw
*28. *L B2 R B' U' B D2 F2 U' B' D F2 D B D L' B U2 F2 B U2
*29. *F2 R L2 B R' D F' D L' F' L' R' B F' D U B' D' B R D2 Fw Uw
*30. *U2 B U2 B2 U R F' U' R' B' L' R2 U' D' F' D B' R' L D' R' Fw Uw
*31. *D2 B2 L' D2 B U' L' B F D2 R' D2 L2 B U' L' F2 U' D B' L Fw' Uw
*32. *F' B L F2 U2 D2 F L2 R' B2 D' F2 U2 L2 D B' L U2 R' Fw Uw2
*33. *U2 L B' F U2 R F' R' L F U F2 D' F' D F2 U2 D2 F' L2 D Fw Uw'
*34. *R L D2 B2 U2 R2 U' F' U D' R B' F L2 U' F' L2 F U2 Fw' Uw'
*35. *F L U' R D2 L2 U2 D' F' L' D2 U B' D2 B2 D' U' F' R' Fw' Uw2
*36. *D2 B F2 L F2 R2 U B F2 U2 R2 D F B' D' R U2 B' D' Fw' Uw2
*37. *F' L2 B2 L' D2 F L' F' D B' U' D2 F L D R' F' R' L2 B' U2 Rw Uw2
*38. *R L D' R' B2 U' B U' R' L' D B' R L2 D L2 U2 R L' Fw' Uw'
*39. *D' U' L' D F R' L' U' B2 L F' L' U L' D' U' R F' D Rw' Uw2
*40. *L' D2 B R2 D U F B2 D2 R U2 R' U' B R2 F' U2 D2 R' Fw Uw
*41. *R' D2 L U R' F2 B' L' U B2 R F D' F2 L D U F' R' Fw Uw2
*42. *F R' F' D2 L R' U' D L2 F2 D' R' L U B' U2 L F2 R2 U' B' Rw Uw
*43. *U2 D B D' U L' F2 L' U' D2 F2 U2 D F R2 B F2 D' L2 Fw Uw2
*44. *R' D2 U' R' L' B R2 L' B' U' R' F' B L' B' U2 B2 D U' B Rw' Uw'
*45. *L F D2 B2 U R2 D' U2 R' D' B F R2 U' R2 L F' B' R B F Rw' Uw
*46. *B2 U' F B2 L' F' D2 U2 R' L' F2 D F' B' R' B F2 D F' U2 Fw Uw
*47. *L U' F' U D F D U F' D' L' R F' B' R' B' D' B2 D2 U L Fw Uw
*48. *R B' F D' R B' U2 R' B L2 D' B2 U2 D L U2 F' L2 R2 Fw' Uw2
*49. *F' U' D B U D' F D2 B2 D' B2 R2 F2 U2 D L2 F2 B2 D U2 B' Rw' Uw'
*50. *L2 F2 L R' B2 F2 R' F2 D2 R D U B' L R' B2 F2 R2 U F' Rw' Uw
*51. *D' R2 B D' R2 U B' U2 B2 R2 B2 F U' L2 R2 F' D B' F'
*52. *D L' F L2 R B R2 D2 U' F' L D B2 R2 D R B D U Rw Uw2
*53. *D2 U2 L' D2 F' R U' D' L' D2 U2 L U' L' B2 U R' F L' U2 F' Rw2 Uw2
*54. *F2 U B2 L' F2 U2 L2 F R' U2 D' L2 F' L D' R D2 B' F' Uw'
*55. *B' U2 D' L2 F' B2 R2 L F2 L' F' L' B D R2 L D2 R2 U D' Fw Uw
*56. *D B' F2 D' L U L' R' U2 F' R2 D B R' F2 L' U' B R2 B' Rw2
*57. *R' L' B' R' L' F2 L' F' D2 B D' B2 U2 L F' D' F2 D2 L2 U Rw Uw'
*58. *U2 D' L' U2 R2 U' L2 F' U2 B R' F2 R L2 F' L U2 D2 L2 D U Rw
*59. *D B2 U B L' R D L2 F2 R2 D F2 U' D' R' L2 F U2 D' Fw' Uw'
*60. *D B2 F2 U D' F U' B2 L' D F L' U2 L2 D R' B' L2 U2 B R Fw' Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U' B D L2 F D2 B2 L D' R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 B U2 D2 L2 B U2
*2. *U B2 D2 U B2 L2 U' L2 R2 D L' R B D' B2 U' F D' U' F' L2
*3. *U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 B R2 U2 F2 R2 F R' B R D' R' U' F' D2 B2
*4. *F2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 U F2 D F' L' U L' U2 R D' U' B2 F'
*5. *B D2 U2 F R2 U2 B2 D2 F R2 B' R B U' L2 R2 F R2 D' U' L

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L' U2 D F U2 D' B' U' L2 B R' B2 L' F2 R U2 R2 L F2 B2 L'
*2. *F B' U F B2 R' B U L' D2 B2 R2 D R2 U F2 B2 U R2 F2
*3. *U2 B' L2 F2 L2 B' D2 F' D2 F2 L2 R D' U2 L2 R' F2 R' D U2
*4. *L2 B R2 F' U2 R2 F R2 B L2 R2 D B R2 U' L D' R B' D' B2
*5. *U L2 D2 F D B' L' U' B R U2 F2 R2 F U2 R2 F' R2 L2 D2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D' R2 B2 R2 U R2 D L2 B2 F2 U2 B' U F2 D' R' B D2 L2 B' U
*2. *F L2 U' R2 F2 U R B' U' L F2 U2 L2 B2 U' F2 U2 D L2 D F2
*3. *U2 R2 B2 D' F2 L2 D R2 U2 B2 U2 L U' R' B U2 R' U R D2 B2
*4. *B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 F2 U R2 F2 U' B' U' R' U B2 R' F' R F L2
*5. *F R2 L B2 L2 U D' F R U' R2 D2 B' D2 F' U2 F B D2 L2 F

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L B2 R F L D L2 U' L' F B U2 L2 U2 B R2 B L2 D2 B2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L2 F' R2 U2 B D2 B R2 B2 L2 B' L' D' R B' F2 U F2 U F L' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D2 B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 F2 L2 D L U' B' F R D2 U F' L' F' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *F' R U R' F R2 U2 F' U
*3. *B2 D2 F2 D2 R' F2 L R' F2 U2 F2 D' B' R2 B F' U F2 U' F2
*4. *L2 Rw2 Uw B D' Uw2 B Uw2 L2 D U' Rw F2 D2 L Uw2 R2 U' B' R U2 Fw F2 L' R' B' R2 Uw R' F' U2 Rw' Fw Uw' R' Fw Uw' R' D' Uw'

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U2 R U' R' F' R2 U2
*3. *U2 R2 D' U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D R2 B2 R' D2 F' D2 B U2 F' U' B U2
*4. *D' F U L2 Fw2 L Uw2 U Fw' D' Uw2 Fw Rw' U' F2 Uw B D' Rw R' B Fw' D Fw2 Rw Fw2 L2 Uw2 R2 D' Rw2 D Uw' B2 F' L2 Uw' U' B Fw'
*5. *Dw Uw B' Dw Uw2 F' Dw Rw' U B' Rw U Fw D' Dw2 Bw2 Dw L' F Dw' U Fw2 Dw2 F2 Lw2 D2 Rw2 U' Fw' Dw' F' L' R2 Bw2 R' U2 F' Lw' Bw R Bw2 Fw2 F D2 L Fw Rw2 F' Rw' B F' U2 B' F Dw U2 F Uw' R2 Dw'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *F U R' F U2 R2
*3. *U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 L' U2 F2 R' U F' D' F2 R B R2 D2 L' R2
*4. *D' B F R B2 Fw' U2 L2 R2 B' R Uw' Fw D' Uw' B2 Fw D2 B F2 L' R2 D2 B' D2 L' Uw' Rw2 F' D2 Uw B2 R U F' Rw Uw2 L2 D2 U2
*5. *Dw2 L' Lw2 B2 L D U Fw Uw' Fw' Lw R' B' L B2 L' U' L Fw F2 D' Rw' Fw' Lw2 D U2 Bw Fw L2 B F Rw2 R' Dw' L D2 B Dw2 Uw F' U2 R U2 F2 L' Lw Bw' Fw2 R2 Uw B2 F' Rw' Dw' Uw2 Rw U2 Lw' D2 Rw2
*6. *2R2 2F' L' B' 3F 2F2 F 3U' L R 2D2 2B 3U 2L2 3R' 2U2 U 2F2 2D' 2R2 2F' 2R2 3U2 2U' 2R D2 3R' 2F' L2 3R2 2R R2 D 3F2 D2 2U2 U 3F2 2D' F' 3U' R2 F' D 3U2 B2 3F' 2F2 D U 3F' F' 2R U B' 3U 2U 3R R2 U2 2L' R2 2U L' 2B2 2L2 3R2 R' D 2R2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *F' R F' R' F R2 U R' U2
*3. *R2 U2 B2 F' U2 R2 F2 R2 F' R F U B' L D2 R B2 R U R'
*4. *Uw2 F2 R B Fw Rw Fw R Fw' U2 R' B' D U B Fw' F' Rw' B' F2 Rw' B D U' R' Uw Fw F2 D F2 D2 F2 L2 Rw2 D Uw' U2 L F2 D'
*5. *Lw2 Dw2 B' D Dw' B' Uw Rw' D U B' Bw2 R B' F2 Uw2 L2 Uw B Fw' Uw Lw Rw' D Uw2 F' Lw2 R2 D' U L' Lw' Dw' B D' L2 Rw2 D R' Bw Fw Lw2 D L' F' Rw' U' Bw' Dw' Bw2 D' L2 Uw' Bw' L2 Uw Bw2 L Rw2 R2
*6. *F' 2L2 F' D 2F' 3R2 B 2L 2D2 3U 3R D' F 2U 2R2 R' 2B D' F2 2D' 2R2 D 3U B2 3R 3U' 2R' 3F 3R D' U' 2L D' 2L' 3R' R2 3U U 2B2 2F2 2D2 2L' D 2D 2R B' 2B' 3F 2F2 F' 2R 3F2 3R' U 2L' 3R2 3U2 2F' 2R2 3F' 3R2 2R2 B F' 3R2 R' 2D 3U' R B
*7. *2U U 2B F2 L' 2D' U 3L2 3D' B2 2B2 3L' U' L2 3R 2U2 U2 B' 2F F' 2R2 2D2 3L' R' 2B2 L D2 3B F' 2L 2B' 3B 3L2 F2 2R' R2 3F 2F F' L 2L2 2B 3B' 2F2 F' 3R2 B2 3R' F' D' L2 R' 3F' 3L2 3R2 R' 2B' 3B2 3D2 L' 2L 2R2 R' 3U 3R' 3U F' 3R2 2B2 F 3L 3R2 R' 2B' D 3D' B2 2B2 3R 2R2 3B' 3L R2 U' B 2D 3L2 D' R 3U' B 2U 3L2 3B2 L2 B' D 3D B 2F'

*Clock*
*1. *UR4+ DR2+ DL4- UL1+ U5+ R3+ D4+ L1+ ALL1+ y2 U3- R0+ D3- L6+ ALL3- UR DR UL 
*2. *UR4+ DR4+ DL2- UL1+ U2+ R6+ D3- L3- ALL3+ y2 U1- R2+ D2+ L0+ ALL1+ UR DL 
*3. *UR6+ DR1- DL4- UL5- U5+ R6+ D3- L3- ALL3- y2 U0+ R1+ D3- L4- ALL2- UR DR UL 
*4. *UR4- DR5- DL3+ UL0+ U1- R2+ D6+ L1- ALL4- y2 U3- R4+ D0+ L6+ ALL0+ UL 
*5. *UR5- DR5- DL1- UL2- U0+ R6+ D4- L3- ALL3- y2 U3+ R6+ D3- L3+ ALL4- UR DR DL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U L U' L' R L U' R' L l' r' u
*2. *R' B U' L R L U l' r' u'
*3. *U' R' B U L' R' U L R' l' r' b' u
*4. *U' R' U' L' B' R L' l' b u
*5. *U B R' U L' U R L' l' b u

*Square-1*
*1. *(3, 2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (2, 0) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (-3, -2) / (-2, 0) / (-5, 4)
*2. *(-5, 3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (6, 3) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 4) / (3, 0) /
*3. *(1, 0) / (5, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, 2) / (0, 5)
*4. *(1, 0) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (0, 1) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, 4) / (0, 2) / (0, 2) / (3, 0) /
*5. *(-3, -1) / (0, 3) / (4, -2) / (-1, 2) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 2) / (-3, 4) / (-4, 0) / (5, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *U L R' U L U R L U R L
*2. *B U R' B' U L R L U' R L'
*3. *B L' B U R' L' U B' U B R
*4. *L R B' R' B' R' B' R U' L' B
*5. *R B R' L B L' U L U R B'

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. * R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*3. * R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
*4. * R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
*5. * R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R U2 R F' R' U F' U2 R'
*3. *U2 F2 L' R' U2 F2 U2 L' U2 R' F' D' L F2 D B2 R U2 F'
*4. *B L2 D' Rw2 R' B Fw' F2 U F Uw2 Fw Rw' F2 D' Uw2 Fw2 Rw' Fw F D B F2 Uw F2 L Uw' U' L Uw Fw2 L2 F2 D2 L' Uw B2 Fw' Uw' U
*5. *L Rw' R' Bw2 Lw Dw Uw' L B R' Bw' F Rw B Fw2 F' Lw2 Fw' Dw2 B' Bw2 Uw Fw2 D2 L2 Rw U' Lw' U2 L2 F2 Dw' Rw2 U' F' Dw' Fw2 D2 L U2 Fw' F' D2 Fw' R B2 Fw2 F' L' Dw2 B' Fw' F U' Rw R2 Dw Lw Rw' Fw'
*OH. *R2 B R2 B2 U2 B2 U2 F L2 D2 F' L' D2 U' L U L2 B U L' B2
*Clock. *UR3- DR0+ DL6+ UL4+ U4- R6+ D2+ L1- ALL2- y2 U5- R3+ D3+ L2+ ALL5+ UR DR UL 
*Mega. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *L' B' U B U' B' L' u
*Square-1. *(0, -1) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (-2, 4) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, 3) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (4, 4)
*Skewb. *B R U' L' B' R' U' B R B' U'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *B b B R l' f r' b L' F' L' R' B F' L F R
*2. *B' F l' L' r' f l' f F L B R B R' B' F'
*3. *F R l' b B' l' b r b L B R B' R B' L F'
*4. *B' f' l' L' F R l' f' r' L' F L' R B' F' L F R
*5. *L l r' b l' b f' l' b L F' L F R B L' R' F'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *R B' L' Lw U R B Rw Uw Rw' Bw' L' Lw R Rw U Lw R' B' Rw' U Bw Uw B' Bw' Rw R' Bw' L U' Rw U' L R' Lw U' B R Uw' B' u r' b'
*2. *Lw Rw Lw Bw L' R' Uw' Lw' Rw' L' U' Lw' Bw' U' Uw' Lw B' U Bw L' U' Rw B Bw Lw' R U Uw' L Bw' Lw' Rw R Lw' R Rw Uw' B' U L u' r' l'
*3. *Bw Rw' Uw' Rw Bw L Lw Rw Lw' B Rw' L' R Uw Bw' B' Rw L U R Lw B Rw' L' U' R B Bw Lw' L Rw' B U' Uw L Bw R' B' Uw U' r b'
*4. *Rw' Uw' Bw' B' Rw' Bw' B' L Rw' Bw Lw' B' Bw' Rw' R Lw' Rw L' U' Bw Lw Bw' Rw Lw' Rw' Uw L' R Lw' B' Bw Lw' Rw' Bw Lw Rw' Bw U Lw Bw r
*5. *R' Lw' Rw Uw Bw B R Lw' Bw' R Rw' Bw' Uw' B Bw' Rw' U Bw U' Rw Bw' B Rw' Uw' R B L' Rw' L Lw' U Rw' Uw B' R L Bw' R' L' Uw r'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Feb 19, 2019)

oof


----------



## VPCuber (Feb 19, 2019)

2x2: (DNF (11.394)), 9.525, (4.698), 10.769, 6.615 = 8.970
3x3: 25.063, (21.125), 24.708, (29.908), 27.003 = 25.591 fml
Pyraminx: 19.254, (20.296), 19.148, (18.707), 19.475 = 19.292


----------



## EphraYeem (Feb 21, 2019)

3x3 ao5: 16.69 - 14.79 , 17.62 , 17.66 , (17.71) , (13.71)


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 22, 2019)

2x2 - (5.32), 3.71, (3.48), 4.50, 4.88 = 4.36
3x3 - (14.35), 11.27, 12.29, (8.95), 11.50 = 11.69
Kilominx - (22.36), (26.95), 25.85, 23.02, 25.80 = 24.89
Master Pyraminx - 33.21, 36.73, (27.00), 29.87, (38.94) = 33.27
Redi Cube - 17.03, (14.67), (19.06), 17.45, 16.33 = 16.94


----------



## Clément B. (Feb 23, 2019)

2x2 : 4.67, 4.37, (4.10), (4.73), 4.28 = 4.44
3x3 : 11.87, 12.01, (12.81), (11.72), 12.52 = 12.13
4x4 : (48.28), 45.81, 43.23, (41.98), 42.42 = 43.85
5x5 : (1:41.71), 1:35.13, (1:25.54), 1:34.84, 1:35.38 = 1:35.11
6x6 : 3:14.42, (3:21.38), 3:17.79, (3:11.37), 3:18.62 = 3:16.94
234 Relay : 1:07.97
2345 Relay : 2:45.06
23456 Relay : 6:16.59
2BLD : 32.98, 31.55, 22.25 = 28.92
3BLD : DNF, DNF, 1:34.16 = DNF
3x3 OH : 18.71, (17.20), (22.17), 20.92, 21.91 = 20.51
Skewb : 8.65, 7.12, (8.69), 8.39, (6.76) = 8.05
Pyraminx : 8.18, 7.63, 8.20, (8.82), (6.32) = 8.00
Square-1 : 23.15, (26.22), 21.68, 23.90, (19.01) = 22.91
Megaminx : 1:18.32, 1:21.00, 1:18.86, (1:21.01), (1:15.99) = 1:19.39


----------



## freshcuber.de (Feb 24, 2019)

2x2: 10.02, (10.49), 8.46, 9.74, (8.36) = 9.40
3x3: (31.32), 28.62, 30.07, (23.36), 24.36 = 27.68
3x3 OH: (46.23), 40.01, 46.05, (39.77), 44.29 = 43.45
4x4: 1:39.06, 1:37.76, 1:37.59, (1:34.89), (1:42.50) = 1:38.13
5x5: (4:13.39), (3:22.68), 3:36.12, 3:31.27, 3:46.69 = 3:38.02
2+3+4 Relay: 2:26.54
2+3+4+5 Relay: 5:56.32
Clock: (22.00), 17.63, 18.80, (17.16), 21.63 = 19.35
Megaminx: (4:20.33), 3:44.09, (3:33.78), 3:48.14, 3:37.05 = 3:43.09
Pyraminx: 14.13, (20.38), 17.53, 12.26, (10.88) = 14.64
Skewb: 26.13, 20.86, (27.93), 21.77, (17.07) = 22.92


----------



## Underwatercuber (Feb 25, 2019)

just gonna report the clock single here, seems way to sketchy for his other times
https://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/showPersonalRecords.php?showRecords=1660#resultsHead


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 26, 2019)

Results for week 8: Congratulations to TheDubDubJr, ichcubegern, and OriginalUsername!

*2x2x2*(183)
1.  1.73 Khairur Rachim
2.  1.75 PlatonCuber
3.  1.81 asacuber


Spoiler



4.  1.86 DailyCuber
5.  1.93 David ep
6.  2.02 TheDubDubJr
7.  2.30 Legomanz
8.  2.32 JackPfeifer
9.  2.35 OriginalUsername
10.  2.42 ExultantCarn
11.  2.53 JakubDrobny
12.  2.59 lejitcuber
13.  2.61 SimonK
14.  2.62 Magdamini
15.  2.66 Kylegadj
16.  2.74 Angry_Mob
17.  2.75 DhruvA
18.  2.76 MichaelNielsen
19.  2.82 Coneman
20.  2.83 AdrianCubing
21.  2.94 cuberkid10
22.  2.96 CubicOreo
23.  3.02 Helmer Ewert
24.  3.03 zwhite
25.  3.05 [email protected]
26.  3.16 Luke Garrett
27.  3.17 boroc226han
28.  3.19 TheodorNordstrand
29.  3.22 aaron paskow
29.  3.22 mihnea3000
31.  3.23 jaysammey777
32.  3.27 thecubingwizard
33.  3.28 Marcus Siu
33.  3.28 camcuber
35.  3.29 TipsterTrickster
36.  3.32 oskarinn
37.  3.36 2017LAMB06
38.  3.37 LowSkill
39.  3.40 jancsi02
40.  3.42 PokeCubes
41.  3.45 tJardigradHe
41.  3.45 Kerry_Creech
43.  3.48 Valken
43.  3.48 Zach Clark
45.  3.49 Richie72
46.  3.52 vedroboev
47.  3.54 MrKuba600
48.  3.61 [email protected]
49.  3.64 Dylan Swarts
50.  3.67 Color Cuber
51.  3.69 ichcubegern
52.  3.77 Ontricus
53.  3.79 Nicos
54.  3.83 Sixstringcal
55.  3.84 gustavw02
56.  3.85 Rory Dasher
57.  3.86 ARandomCuber
58.  3.87 HawaiiLife745
59.  3.89 CubicPickle
60.  3.92 Toothcraver55
61.  3.93 Zeke Mackay
61.  3.93 trav1
63.  3.95 Neb
64.  3.96 DGCubes
64.  3.96 whatshisbucket
66.  4.02 BradenTheMagician
67.  4.03 JMHCubed
68.  4.08 Mcuber5
68.  4.08 MCuber
70.  4.11 gutte02
70.  4.11 Pyra42
72.  4.14 Cooki348
73.  4.18 jason3141
74.  4.19 JoXCuber
75.  4.21 Awesomesaucer
76.  4.24 MartinN13
77.  4.27 [email protected]
78.  4.30 NathanaelCubes
79.  4.31 Aleksandar Dukleski
80.  4.32 hotufos
80.  4.32 Nard Cubes
80.  4.32 riz3ndrr
83.  4.36 AlanenSebastian
83.  4.36 cubeshepherd
85.  4.37 Linus Kunah
86.  4.38 Chris Van Der Brink
87.  4.39 Turkey vld
88.  4.41 RileyN23
88.  4.41 Manatee 10235
90.  4.43 begiuli65
91.  4.44 2018JAIN01
91.  4.44 Clément B.
93.  4.51 Shadowjockey
94.  4.53 Underwatercuber
95.  4.58 Antto Pitkänen
96.  4.63 Hjerpower
97.  4.64 Lennon Dorsey
97.  4.64 julio974
99.  4.70 V.Kochergin
100.  4.83 VJW
101.  4.84 Keenan Johnson
102.  4.85 EdubCubing1
102.  4.85 Sub1Hour
104.  4.86 angry broom
105.  4.92 BiscutDNF
106.  4.96 m24816
107.  4.98 Coeur de feu
107.  4.98 Matt Hudon
109.  5.02 vilkkuti25
110.  5.04 Coinman_
111.  5.07 João Vinicius
111.  5.07 Keroma12
113.  5.08 MattP98
114.  5.09 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
115.  5.11 d2polld
116.  5.18 CraZZ CFOP
117.  5.22 tavery343
118.  5.23 OwenB
119.  5.24 colegemuth
120.  5.29 abunickabhi
121.  5.30 InlandEmpireCuber
122.  5.35 HLCubing
123.  5.38 Iconic cuber
124.  5.39 giorgi
125.  5.41 dean_clockisthebestevent
126.  5.45 SpartanSailor
126.  5.45 Arnav13
128.  5.47 Mate Kepes
129.  5.48 TomTheCuber101
130.  5.58 brad711
130.  5.58 the best d1mnd
132.  5.62 Moreno van Rooijen
133.  5.65 topppits
134.  5.69 Ian Pang
135.  5.70 Bogdan
135.  5.70 swankfukinc
137.  5.72 20luky3
138.  5.76 oliviervlcube
139.  5.84 Parke187
140.  5.87 filipemtx
141.  5.92 nms777
141.  5.92 TheNoobCuber
143.  6.00 John Benwell
144.  6.01 Alpha cuber
145.  6.10 Glomnipotent
146.  6.14 VIBE_ZT
147.  6.20 xyzzy
148.  6.28 Guilhermehrc
149.  6.30 M O
150.  6.43 fun at the joy
150.  6.43 Aadil- ali
152.  6.46 B-cubes
153.  6.56 theos
154.  6.57 Last Layer King
155.  6.64 Schmizee
156.  6.78 TheCubingAddict980
157.  6.86 Wriiglly
158.  7.14 Brayden Adams
159.  7.29 ImmolatedMarmoset
160.  7.30 Billybong378
161.  7.49 Deri Nata Wijaya
162.  7.55 yovliporat
163.  7.59 UnknownCanvas
164.  7.71 Mike Hughey
165.  8.69 Coolguy28879
166.  8.75 bmxcraze5
167.  8.96 VPCuber
168.  9.08 Petri Krzywacki
169.  9.18 dschieses
170.  9.21 Aryan S
171.  9.41 freshcuber.de
172.  9.54 jjcuber
173.  10.07 patriotdave
174.  10.24 [email protected]
175.  10.82 Jacck
176.  11.36 GabGab
177.  11.61 One Wheel
178.  12.29 Bamboo Cuber
179.  14.53 jronge94
180.  15.89 shawnbyday
181.  19.39 ThanosCar
182.  27.86 Nora Kepes
183.  DNF CubicChipmunk


*3x3x3*(222)
1.  7.19 lejitcuber
2.  7.30 Luke Garrett
3.  7.83 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  7.90 RileyN23
5.  8.00 David ep
6.  8.06 JackPfeifer
7.  8.33 OriginalUsername
8.  8.47 zwhite
9.  8.54 DailyCuber
10.  8.58 cuberkid10
11.  8.63 thecubingwizard
12.  8.76 jancsi02
13.  8.90 gutte02
14.  9.00 jason3141
15.  9.05 Zach Clark
16.  9.09 tJardigradHe
17.  9.12 Magdamini
18.  9.13 MrKuba600
19.  9.25 G2013
20.  9.26 JakubDrobny
21.  9.31 TheDubDubJr
22.  9.33 Kylegadj
23.  9.41 PlatonCuber
23.  9.41 Zeke Mackay
25.  9.45 asacuber
26.  9.52 Helmer Ewert
27.  9.61 Marco21
28.  9.62 jaysammey777
29.  9.68 mihnea3000
30.  9.72 AidanNoogie
31.  9.73 DhruvA
32.  9.81 ichcubegern
33.  9.83 Manatee 10235
34.  9.96 vedroboev
35.  9.97 [email protected]
36.  10.01 Shadowjockey
37.  10.04 YoniStrass
38.  10.12 SimonK
38.  10.12 PokeCubes
40.  10.19 aaron paskow
41.  10.20 boroc226han
42.  10.34 Ontricus
43.  10.36 CubicPickle
44.  10.57 BiscutDNF
45.  10.60 DGCubes
45.  10.60 MCuber
47.  10.62 Valken
48.  10.63 Aleksandar Dukleski
49.  10.70 HawaiiLife745
50.  10.78 Andrew_Rizo
51.  10.80 Marcus Siu
52.  10.81 2017LAMB06
53.  10.90 Sixstringcal
54.  10.94 sleipnir
55.  11.06 Richie72
56.  11.13 Nicos
57.  11.21 Kerry_Creech
58.  11.26 oskarinn
59.  11.27 JoXCuber
60.  11.31 LowSkill
61.  11.37 Keroma12
62.  11.39 ExultantCarn
63.  11.43 BradenTheMagician
64.  11.46 Keenan Johnson
65.  11.52 MartinN13
66.  11.56 AdrianCubing
67.  11.60 ARandomCuber
67.  11.60 Toothcraver55
69.  11.64 MichaelNielsen
70.  11.67 AlanenSebastian
71.  11.69 cubeshepherd
72.  11.81 Underwatercuber
73.  11.85 Mcuber5
74.  11.90 whatshisbucket
75.  12.01 d2polld
76.  12.09 [email protected]
77.  12.13 Clément B.
78.  12.15 Glomnipotent
79.  12.29 HLCubing
80.  12.39 GenTheThief
81.  12.48 Awesomesaucer
82.  12.49 ican97
83.  12.54 Neb
84.  12.58 [email protected]
85.  12.60 CubicOreo
86.  12.66 abunickabhi
87.  12.71 NathanaelCubes
88.  12.75 TheodorNordstrand
89.  12.76 Pyra42
89.  12.76 2018JAIN01
91.  12.87 sigalig
92.  12.90 riz3ndrr
92.  12.90 Chris Van Der Brink
94.  12.92 SpeedCubeReview
95.  12.93 Legomanz
96.  12.95 Ian Pang
97.  13.02 V.Kochergin
98.  13.04 Coneman
99.  13.11 Guilhermehrc
100.  13.17 Coinman_
101.  13.30 MattP98
101.  13.30 xyzzy
103.  13.49 Cooki348
104.  13.67 João Vinicius
105.  13.71 Last Layer King
106.  13.74 VJW
107.  13.85 the best d1mnd
108.  13.93 giorgi
109.  13.94 Rory Dasher
110.  13.98 Matt Hudon
111.  14.04 OwenB
112.  14.17 JMHCubed
113.  14.23 tavery343
113.  14.23 Angry_Mob
115.  14.25 EdubCubing1
116.  14.30 Nard Cubes
117.  14.31 Coeur de feu
118.  14.32 m24816
119.  14.33 fun at the joy
120.  14.34 buzzteam4
121.  14.36 trav1
122.  14.43 B-cubes
123.  14.52 Lennon Dorsey
124.  14.58 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
125.  14.62 revaldoah
126.  14.63 20luky3
127.  14.71 jronge94
128.  14.87 TheNoobCuber
129.  15.00 Dylan Swarts
130.  15.22 Antto Pitkänen
131.  15.28 Alpha cuber
132.  15.43 swankfukinc
133.  15.53 Turkey vld
134.  15.78 begiuli65
135.  15.90 TomTheCuber101
136.  16.04 nms777
137.  16.10 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
138.  16.26 julio974
139.  16.30 brad711
140.  16.44 Hjerpower
141.  16.50 colegemuth
142.  16.62 tanmay.negi2
143.  16.69 EphraYeem
144.  16.71 Caleb/spooderskewb
145.  16.72 Letmeinpls
146.  16.89 ditto_64
147.  16.90 audiophile121
147.  16.90 topppits
149.  16.98 Arnav13
150.  17.21 yovliporat
151.  17.41 John Benwell
152.  17.48 Sub1Hour
153.  17.61 filipemtx
154.  17.88 oliviervlcube
155.  18.01 M O
156.  18.06 Moreno van Rooijen
157.  18.07 Tokjen
158.  18.12 Praneel710
159.  18.15 Parke187
160.  18.21 Alea
161.  18.25 hotufos
162.  18.26 Aadil- ali
163.  18.27 dean_clockisthebestevent
164.  18.38 xbrandationx
165.  18.42 CraZZ CFOP
166.  18.50 craccho
167.  18.54 Bubbagrub
168.  18.72 Bogdan
169.  18.74 dnguyen2204
170.  18.77 vilkkuti25
171.  19.07 Aryan S
172.  19.09 Wriiglly
173.  19.26 ElectricDoodie
174.  19.39 Brayden Adams
174.  19.39 Schmizee
176.  19.47 Deri Nata Wijaya
177.  19.78 Iconic cuber
178.  19.83 Petri Krzywacki
179.  19.99 Jozo_Berk
180.  20.72 VTCubers
181.  20.84 SpartanSailor
182.  20.94 TheCubingAddict980
183.  21.75 InlandEmpireCuber
184.  21.85 cubesrawesome
185.  21.90 Aman Kamath
186.  21.91 WoowyBaby
187.  22.15 Theo Leinad
187.  22.15 VIBE_ZT
189.  22.49 patriotdave
190.  22.50 theos
191.  22.64 Mike Hughey
192.  22.74 UnknownCanvas
193.  24.72 dschieses
194.  24.81 IsoSpandy
195.  25.17 [email protected]
196.  25.59 VPCuber
197.  25.69 Coolguy28879
198.  25.76 bmxcraze5
199.  27.10 shedever
200.  27.59 Lvl9001Wizard
201.  27.68 freshcuber.de
202.  27.96 ImmolatedMarmoset
203.  27.98 goidlon
204.  28.36 Bamboo Cuber
205.  28.76 GabGab
206.  28.78 Mia
207.  29.15 One Wheel
208.  30.13 CubicChipmunk
209.  30.25 turtwig
210.  30.61 PrincessNox
211.  31.83 Billybong378
212.  35.74 MatsBergsten
213.  36.40 Jacck
214.  37.51 jjcuber
215.  37.59 angry broom
216.  40.07 shawnbyday
217.  41.23 JailtonMendes
218.  42.43 thegreenbush
219.  44.08 ThanosCar
220.  1:01.63 robo324
221.  1:03.77 Nora Kepes
222.  DNF cubingboy09203


*4x4x4*(119)
1.  29.66 cuberkid10
2.  32.84 Khairur Rachim
3.  32.98 jancsi02


Spoiler



4.  34.35 Ethan Horspool
5.  35.68 thecubingwizard
6.  36.94 ichcubegern
7.  37.27 G2013
8.  37.46 jaysammey777
9.  37.68 Marco21
10.  37.85 Shadowjockey
11.  37.91 tJardigradHe
12.  37.96 RileyN23
13.  38.03 CubicPickle
14.  38.43 AidanNoogie
15.  38.49 PokeCubes
16.  38.80 Helmer Ewert
17.  39.56 gutte02
18.  39.57 Manatee 10235
19.  39.97 TheDubDubJr
20.  40.44 OriginalUsername
21.  40.70 Magdamini
22.  40.92 MrKuba600
23.  41.19 Valken
24.  42.71 DhruvA
25.  42.82 DGCubes
26.  42.94 oskarinn
27.  43.05 MCuber
28.  43.35 LowSkill
29.  43.82 Clément B.
30.  44.05 Nicos
31.  44.29 BradenTheMagician
32.  44.77 Marcus Siu
33.  45.35 Luke Garrett
34.  45.45 2017LAMB06
35.  45.58 HawaiiLife745
36.  45.60 JoXCuber
37.  45.75 boroc226han
38.  45.97 abunickabhi
39.  46.57 Coinman_
40.  46.63 Mcuber5
41.  46.83 Aleksandar Dukleski
42.  47.31 Keenan Johnson
43.  47.77 Kerry_Creech
44.  47.95 Neb
45.  48.14 Dylan Swarts
46.  48.24 SimonK
47.  48.41 sigalig
48.  48.42 colegemuth
49.  48.77 Kylegadj
50.  48.85 Pyra42
51.  50.09 sleipnir
52.  50.48 TipsterTrickster
53.  50.60 ARandomCuber
54.  51.27 AdrianCubing
55.  51.44 Ontricus
56.  51.63 João Vinicius
57.  51.83 Ami4747
58.  52.23 YoniStrass
59.  52.66 swankfukinc
60.  52.85 CubicOreo
61.  53.12 trav1
62.  53.57 20luky3
63.  53.68 aaron paskow
64.  53.84 MattP98
65.  54.20 xyzzy
66.  54.76 Glomnipotent
67.  55.49 fun at the joy
68.  56.42 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
69.  56.45 [email protected]
70.  56.51 TheodorNordstrand
71.  56.76 begiuli65
72.  56.84 Toothcraver55
73.  57.12 TheNoobCuber
74.  57.75 Turkey vld
75.  57.78 Coneman
76.  57.97 topppits
77.  58.39 V.Kochergin
78.  59.13 Cooki348
79.  59.56 m24816
80.  1:00.02 EdubCubing1
81.  1:00.99 Last Layer King
82.  1:01.61 tavery343
83.  1:02.10 the best d1mnd
84.  1:03.17 whatshisbucket
85.  1:03.67 Matt Hudon
86.  1:03.86 John Benwell
87.  1:04.05 Guilhermehrc
88.  1:04.10 VJW
89.  1:05.42 UnknownCanvas
90.  1:05.68 brad711
91.  1:06.00 [email protected]
92.  1:07.34 Antto Pitkänen
93.  1:07.45 Alea
94.  1:10.58 SpartanSailor
95.  1:12.96 VIBE_ZT
96.  1:15.02 vilkkuti25
97.  1:15.18 Arnav13
98.  1:16.43 M O
99.  1:16.66 OwenB
100.  1:17.71 Sub1Hour
101.  1:18.28 Hjerpower
102.  1:18.70 Rory Dasher
103.  1:19.03 julio974
104.  1:19.33 Petri Krzywacki
105.  1:19.58 Alpha cuber
106.  1:20.66 Mike Hughey
107.  1:21.27 B-cubes
108.  1:21.29 d2polld
109.  1:25.15 One Wheel
110.  1:29.00 nms777
111.  1:32.90 theos
112.  1:38.14 freshcuber.de
113.  1:40.08 Iconic cuber
114.  1:45.71 Schmizee
115.  1:46.28 dschieses
116.  1:58.77 jjcuber
117.  2:10.51 MatsBergsten
118.  2:19.82 shawnbyday
119.  DNF MartinN13


*5x5x5*(79)
1.  1:03.85 ichcubegern
2.  1:05.06 Marco21
3.  1:05.53 jancsi02


Spoiler



4.  1:06.28 thecubingwizard
5.  1:08.22 Khairur Rachim
6.  1:08.89 TheDubDubJr
7.  1:09.34 Ethan Horspool
8.  1:09.58 Shadowjockey
9.  1:10.74 gutte02
10.  1:10.90 tJardigradHe
11.  1:14.58 Valken
12.  1:15.04 OriginalUsername
13.  1:15.52 cuber3141592
14.  1:15.99 PokeCubes
15.  1:16.79 LowSkill
16.  1:17.10 MrKuba600
17.  1:18.33 RileyN23
18.  1:18.34 JoXCuber
19.  1:20.29 Marcus Siu
20.  1:21.30 HawaiiLife745
21.  1:21.77 abunickabhi
22.  1:21.94 CubicOreo
23.  1:22.58 CubicPickle
24.  1:24.14 sigalig
25.  1:24.73 xyzzy
26.  1:26.09 DGCubes
27.  1:28.69 boroc226han
28.  1:30.38 Nicos
29.  1:31.04 Keenan Johnson
30.  1:32.39 Coinman_
31.  1:34.24 colegemuth
32.  1:34.54 SimonK
33.  1:34.86 trav1
34.  1:35.12 Clément B.
35.  1:36.47 Ami4747
36.  1:38.63 Neb
37.  1:38.71 Dylan Swarts
38.  1:40.09 oskarinn
39.  1:40.50 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
40.  1:40.64 Mcuber5
41.  1:40.83 Alea
42.  1:42.35 Glomnipotent
43.  1:42.79 m24816
44.  1:44.67 Turkey vld
45.  1:46.32 2017LAMB06
46.  1:49.22 MattP98
47.  1:50.78 whatshisbucket
48.  1:51.98 Matt Hudon
49.  1:52.94 swankfukinc
50.  1:53.23 VJW
51.  1:54.50 Ontricus
52.  1:55.28 [email protected]
53.  1:58.06 TheodorNordstrand
54.  2:05.13 B-cubes
55.  2:05.49 fun at the joy
56.  2:06.19 brad711
57.  2:08.51 Mike Hughey
58.  2:08.53 Sub1Hour
59.  2:10.78 vilkkuti25
60.  2:13.11 Cooki348
61.  2:14.21 topppits
62.  2:16.90 UnknownCanvas
63.  2:21.23 VIBE_ZT
64.  2:23.97 V.Kochergin
65.  2:27.93 jjcuber
66.  2:28.01 theos
67.  2:30.92 Alpha cuber
68.  2:31.52 Coeur de feu
69.  2:35.19 Petri Krzywacki
70.  2:35.51 One Wheel
71.  2:50.51 hotufos
72.  2:51.72 tavery343
73.  3:04.99 nms777
74.  3:32.41 dschieses
75.  3:38.03 freshcuber.de
76.  4:20.77 Doofnoofer
77.  4:29.46 shawnbyday
78.  4:43.19 GabGab
79.  DNF MatsBergsten


*6x6x6*(41)
1.  2:01.73 ichcubegern
2.  2:04.64 TheDubDubJr
3.  2:07.27 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  2:21.11 cuber3141592
5.  2:21.66 Valken
6.  2:30.32 OriginalUsername
7.  2:34.18 HawaiiLife745
8.  2:37.72 Marcus Siu
9.  2:38.35 CubicPickle
10.  2:38.71 xyzzy
11.  2:40.85 colegemuth
12.  2:45.06 PokeCubes
13.  2:45.63 [email protected]
14.  2:49.13 Keroma12
15.  2:58.49 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
16.  3:03.60 trav1
17.  3:04.03 Coinman_
18.  3:08.46 Dylan Swarts
19.  3:14.79 swankfukinc
20.  3:15.08 SimonK
21.  3:16.40 Mcuber5
22.  3:16.94 Clément B.
23.  3:17.06 Keenan Johnson
24.  3:18.32 boroc226han
25.  3:48.69 m24816
26.  4:02.69 UnknownCanvas
27.  4:04.89 Sub1Hour
28.  4:06.72 whatshisbucket
29.  4:11.48 VJW
30.  4:16.15 TheodorNordstrand
31.  4:22.09 Mike Hughey
32.  4:37.32 brad711
33.  4:43.54 One Wheel
34.  4:46.34 theos
35.  5:54.64 SpartanSailor
36.  6:18.52 Petri Krzywacki
37.  8:32.25 shawnbyday
38.  DNF Kerry_Creech
38.  DNF Glomnipotent
38.  DNF ARandomCuber
38.  DNF hotufos


*7x7x7*(28)
1.  2:47.37 TheDubDubJr
2.  2:51.52 Marco21
3.  3:03.19 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  3:41.63 Valken
5.  3:43.84 JoXCuber
6.  3:53.14 colegemuth
7.  3:59.33 xyzzy
8.  4:01.36 OriginalUsername
9.  4:16.17 Marcus Siu
10.  4:32.51 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
11.  4:36.81 trav1
12.  4:42.97 abunickabhi
13.  4:43.70 swankfukinc
14.  5:02.15 boroc226han
15.  5:46.78 m24816
16.  5:49.01 Sub1Hour
17.  5:57.24 TheodorNordstrand
18.  6:14.49 brad711
19.  6:23.17 Mike Hughey
20.  6:39.32 One Wheel
21.  7:26.22 VJW
22.  7:40.12 theos
23.  9:32.50 topppits
24.  10:28.67 Petri Krzywacki
25.  DNF Coinman_
25.  DNF Dylan Swarts
25.  DNF UnknownCanvas
25.  DNF hotufos


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(67)
1.  3.59 David ep
2.  5.13 asacuber
3.  6.66 TheDubDubJr


Spoiler



4.  7.26 jaysammey777
5.  7.40 JoXCuber
6.  7.85 SimonK
7.  8.96 oskarinn
8.  9.79 Khairur Rachim
9.  11.46 Aadil- ali
10.  12.33 JackPfeifer
11.  12.35 ExultantCarn
12.  13.12 ichcubegern
13.  14.33 Magdamini
14.  15.47 OriginalUsername
15.  17.18 AdrianCubing
16.  17.52 PokeCubes
17.  18.43 TipsterTrickster
18.  18.60 Last Layer King
19.  19.75 aaron paskow
20.  20.07 abunickabhi
21.  20.47 [email protected]
22.  20.73 Marcus Siu
23.  21.06 the best d1mnd
24.  21.40 Valken
25.  22.10 Keenan Johnson
26.  22.25 Clément B.
27.  23.36 2017LAMB06
28.  24.24 MatsBergsten
29.  24.39 MattP98
30.  24.99 Nicos
31.  25.06 whatshisbucket
32.  25.20 Ontricus
33.  25.75 Shadowjockey
34.  26.26 angry broom
35.  26.64 Mike Hughey
36.  26.85 NathanaelCubes
37.  28.68 Glomnipotent
38.  30.96 yovliporat
39.  32.14 Deri Nata Wijaya
40.  32.18 LowSkill
41.  32.72 m24816
42.  34.70 Antto Pitkänen
43.  35.82 Coneman
44.  38.16 TheodorNordstrand
45.  38.41 VJW
46.  41.05 HawaiiLife745
47.  42.76 M O
48.  43.76 MCuber
49.  43.98 João Vinicius
50.  45.08 Cooki348
51.  45.28 Wriiglly
52.  54.08 Coeur de feu
53.  54.11 tavery343
54.  54.94 Arnav13
55.  56.45 fun at the joy
56.  57.27 Alpha cuber
57.  58.23 Bogdan
58.  58.47 John Benwell
59.  1:01.15 theos
60.  1:07.70 Jacck
61.  2:38.02 brad711
62.  DNF d2polld
62.  DNF begiuli65
62.  DNF Billybong378
62.  DNF Aleksandar Dukleski
62.  DNF Turkey vld
62.  DNF One Wheel


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(56)
1.  21.71 sigalig
2.  25.62 Andrew_Rizo
3.  28.72 G2013


Spoiler



4.  29.52 abunickabhi
5.  34.04 Underwatercuber
6.  39.80 David ep
7.  48.00 Keenan Johnson
8.  1:00.68 ichcubegern
9.  1:01.82 [email protected]
10.  1:02.88 Keroma12
11.  1:03.06 jaysammey777
12.  1:03.82 Shadowjockey
13.  1:05.61 Last Layer King
14.  1:09.09 SimonK
15.  1:12.48 Deri Nata Wijaya
16.  1:19.58 Glomnipotent
17.  1:19.95 NathanaelCubes
18.  1:20.98 revaldoah
19.  1:21.80 Mike Hughey
20.  1:22.74 JackPfeifer
21.  1:22.93 the best d1mnd
22.  1:28.71 topppits
23.  1:34.16 Clément B.
24.  1:35.09 TipsterTrickster
25.  1:42.04 TheDubDubJr
26.  1:44.61 yovliporat
27.  1:50.89 elimescube
28.  1:51.38 M O
29.  1:53.19 Ontricus
30.  1:57.18 MattP98
31.  2:01.04 HawaiiLife745
32.  2:07.76 JoXCuber
33.  2:20.45 MatsBergsten
34.  2:21.93 PokeCubes
35.  2:40.57 VJW
36.  2:50.20 whatshisbucket
37.  2:51.87 Helmer Ewert
38.  2:59.12 brad711
39.  3:02.11 Nicos
40.  3:03.91 Jacck
41.  3:11.20 João Vinicius
42.  3:14.97 Dylan Swarts
43.  3:26.92 Alpha cuber
44.  4:10.34 dschieses
45.  4:20.73 TheodorNordstrand
46.  4:55.96 fun at the joy
47.  5:03.79 m24816
48.  8:08.34 Matt Hudon
49.  DNF ican97
49.  DNF [email protected]
49.  DNF BiscutDNF
49.  DNF angry broom
49.  DNF Turkey vld
49.  DNF xyzzy
49.  DNF theos
49.  DNF Cooki348


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(16)
1.  5:38.25 Mike Hughey
2.  7:26.22 Deri Nata Wijaya
3.  8:01.64 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  9:55.40 TipsterTrickster
5.  10:12.11 Jacck
6.  10:13.14 Keenan Johnson
7.  11:48.36 topppits
8.  13:03.84 Ontricus
9.  14:54.13 Dylan Swarts
10.  17:27.21 brad711
11.  DNF [email protected]
11.  DNF G2013
11.  DNF yovliporat
11.  DNF sigalig
11.  DNF HawaiiLife745
11.  DNF Last Layer King


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(10)
1.  4:05.25 sigalig
2.  12:33.16 Mike Hughey
3.  14:48.29 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  18:07.78 Jacck
5.  DNF yovliporat
5.  DNF abunickabhi
5.  DNF [email protected]
5.  DNF Keenan Johnson
5.  DNF brad711
5.  DNF TheDubDubJr


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten
1.  DNF Mike Hughey
1.  DNF Jacck

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)
1.  DNF Mike Hughey
1.  DNF Jacck

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(18)
1.  13/17 53:40 Deri Nata Wijaya
2.  9/9 54:33 Last Layer King
3.  10/12 50:36 BiscutDNF


Spoiler



4.  9/11 54:33 David ep
5.  6/6 29:17 Jacck
6.  8/11 29:55 Keroma12
7.  6/7 31:23 VJW
8.  6/9 59:58 Helmer Ewert
9.  6/9 60:00 brad711
10.  2/2 2:23 abunickabhi
10.  2/2 4:24 revaldoah
10.  3/4 15:20 Mike Hughey
10.  3/4 21:25 Dylan Swarts
10.  5/8 53:35 topppits
15.  0/2 7:07 yovliporat
15.  0/2 4:22 YoniStrass
15.  0/2 7:51 João Vinicius
15.  1/2 6:33 PokeCubes


*3x3x3 one-handed*(132)
1.  12.39 Elo13
2.  13.29 Khairur Rachim
3.  15.06 lejitcuber


Spoiler



4.  15.83 thecubingwizard
5.  15.96 Luke Garrett
6.  15.97 OriginalUsername
7.  16.13 DailyCuber
8.  16.31 ichcubegern
9.  16.73 Kylegadj
10.  16.82 2017LAMB06
11.  16.85 GenTheThief
12.  17.17 jaysammey777
13.  17.33 CubicPickle
14.  17.59 tJardigradHe
15.  17.62 AidanNoogie
16.  18.15 SimonK
17.  18.25 vedroboev
18.  18.39 LowSkill
19.  18.42 Helmer Ewert
20.  18.54 YoniStrass
21.  18.57 mihnea3000
22.  18.58 CubicOreo
23.  18.75 sleipnir
24.  18.96 HawaiiLife745
25.  19.10 cuberkid10
26.  19.24 PokeCubes
27.  19.27 ARandomCuber
28.  19.50 DhruvA
29.  19.56 Marcus Siu
30.  19.95 Magdamini
31.  19.98 TheDubDubJr
32.  19.99 Mcuber5
33.  20.09 Kerry_Creech
34.  20.14 NathanaelCubes
35.  20.37 Nicos
36.  20.51 Clément B.
37.  20.73 MrKuba600
38.  20.85 oskarinn
39.  20.96 BradenTheMagician
40.  21.43 Toothcraver55
40.  21.43 MCuber
42.  21.55 DGCubes
43.  22.10 Glomnipotent
44.  22.79 aaron paskow
45.  22.82 Pyra42
46.  23.13 boroc226han
47.  23.16 abunickabhi
48.  23.31 riz3ndrr
49.  23.46 Shadowjockey
50.  23.47 the best d1mnd
51.  23.92 Valken
52.  24.02 sigalig
53.  24.21 Aleksandar Dukleski
54.  24.23 Ontricus
55.  24.28 AdrianCubing
56.  24.41 2018JAIN01
57.  24.72 xyzzy
58.  24.75 jronge94
59.  24.88 Cooki348
60.  25.10 [email protected]
61.  25.50 [email protected]
62.  25.60 yovliporat
63.  25.62 begiuli65
64.  25.75 Angry_Mob
65.  25.76 Coeur de feu
66.  25.92 Coinman_
67.  26.13 MattP98
68.  26.45 João Vinicius
69.  26.85 Underwatercuber
70.  27.14 Turkey vld
71.  27.27 swankfukinc
72.  27.50 B-cubes
73.  27.93 TheodorNordstrand
74.  28.33 m24816
75.  28.53 Neb
76.  28.77 trav1
77.  28.98 BiscutDNF
78.  29.19 V.Kochergin
79.  29.48 revaldoah
80.  29.51 [email protected]
81.  29.81 Bogdan
82.  30.03 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
83.  30.04 d2polld
84.  30.21 tavery343
85.  30.29 EdubCubing1
86.  30.58 Chris Van Der Brink
87.  30.75 Hjerpower
88.  30.90 Moreno van Rooijen
89.  30.97 Matt Hudon
90.  31.37 Keenan Johnson
91.  32.09 Antto Pitkänen
92.  32.31 CraZZ CFOP
93.  32.73 nms777
94.  33.39 julio974
95.  33.66 Dylan Swarts
96.  33.80 Alpha cuber
97.  34.69 minnow
98.  35.78 Guilhermehrc
99.  36.11 InlandEmpireCuber
100.  36.73 TheNoobCuber
101.  38.31 Parke187
102.  38.64 fun at the joy
103.  38.66 craccho
104.  39.03 Mike Hughey
105.  40.12 VJW
106.  40.59 brad711
107.  40.93 Schmizee
108.  41.19 VIBE_ZT
109.  42.93 Rory Dasher
110.  43.45 freshcuber.de
111.  45.13 dnguyen2204
112.  46.90 M O
113.  47.14 John Benwell
114.  49.24 Petri Krzywacki
115.  51.02 Nard Cubes
116.  52.75 Aadil- ali
117.  54.63 Arnav13
118.  54.79 vilkkuti25
119.  56.49 Deri Nata Wijaya
120.  57.71 Ian Pang
121.  59.36 One Wheel
122.  1:06.01 whatshisbucket
123.  1:15.33 Billybong378
124.  1:19.71 VTCubers
125.  1:20.55 theos
126.  1:36.64 Bamboo Cuber
127.  1:50.08 GabGab
128.  DNF Zeke Mackay
128.  DNF MartinN13
128.  DNF OwenB
128.  DNF Wriiglly
128.  DNF angry broom


*3x3x3 With feet*(16)
1.  29.39 DhruvA
2.  32.66 tJardigradHe
3.  33.85 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  43.51 AdrianCubing
5.  46.61 OriginalUsername
6.  47.43 HawaiiLife745
7.  1:01.64 Shadowjockey
8.  1:07.32 Kerry_Creech
9.  1:08.12 V.Kochergin
10.  1:20.33 Bubbagrub
11.  1:33.37 PokeCubes
12.  1:43.22 ichcubegern
13.  1:46.96 MattP98
14.  1:51.23 Mike Hughey
15.  2:05.64 [email protected]
16.  2:17.17 Parke187


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(13)
1.  30.13 jaysammey777
2.  34.89 ichcubegern
3.  37.71 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  39.17 TheDubDubJr
5.  1:03.44 whatshisbucket
6.  1:04.91 Mike Hughey
7.  1:05.14 Valken
8.  1:09.94 begiuli65
9.  1:22.64 MatsBergsten
10.  1:48.35 theos
11.  DNF julio974
11.  DNF Rory Dasher
11.  DNF thegreenbush


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(34)
1.  26.33 (26, 28, 25) Tommy Kiprillis
2.  26.67 (27, 27, 26) asacuber
3.  28.00 (31, 28, 25) jakgun0130
3.  28.00 (30, 27, 27) Bubbagrub


Spoiler



5.  28.33 (26, 30, 29) TheDubDubJr
6.  29.00 (32, 26, 29) Shadowjockey
6.  29.00 (31, 28, 28) TheodorNordstrand
6.  29.00 (28, 30, 29) Theo Leinad
9.  31.00 (31, 35, 27) xyzzy
10.  31.33 (35, 29, 30) Bogdan
11.  32.33 (35, 32, 30) Jacck
12.  33.00 (31, 35, 33) craccho
13.  35.67 (34, 33, 40) ichcubegern
14.  36.00 (35, 37, 36) Mike Hughey
15.  38.67 (41, 40, 35) OriginalUsername
16.  39.33 (44, 41, 33) revaldoah
17.  44.33 (41, 40, 52) aaron paskow
17.  44.33 (42, 48, 43) Schmizee
19.  66.33 (63, 67, 69) João Vinicius
20.  DNF (29, DNS, DNS) G2013
20.  DNF (31, 34, DNF) theos
20.  DNF (33, 38, DNS) jason3141
20.  DNF (37, DNS, DNS) Trig0n
20.  DNF (38, DNF, DNF) PlatonCuber
20.  DNF (38, DNS, DNS) TipsterTrickster
20.  DNF (50, 42, DNS) BiscutDNF
20.  DNF (43, DNS, DNS) the best d1mnd
20.  DNF (49, DNS, DNS) NathanaelCubes
20.  DNF (89, DNF, DNS) Brayden Adams
20.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) MCuber
20.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Lennon Dorsey
20.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) JackPfeifer
20.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Mcuber5
20.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) EdubCubing1


*2-3-4 Relay*(68)
1.  43.91 jancsi02
2.  44.65 cuberkid10
3.  46.71 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  48.97 RileyN23
5.  50.75 OriginalUsername
6.  51.16 DGCubes
7.  52.77 TheDubDubJr
8.  53.99 CubicPickle
9.  54.25 Marcus Siu
10.  54.29 PokeCubes
11.  54.35 LowSkill
12.  55.10 ichcubegern
13.  57.04 DhruvA
14.  57.36 tJardigradHe
15.  57.69 Valken
16.  58.06 JackPfeifer
17.  58.58 Luke Garrett
18.  58.95 CubicOreo
19.  59.48 Aleksandar Dukleski
20.  1:02.02 HawaiiLife745
21.  1:02.88 oskarinn
22.  1:03.51 Ontricus
23.  1:04.07 Keenan Johnson
24.  1:04.70 aaron paskow
25.  1:06.67 Dylan Swarts
26.  1:07.28 abunickabhi
27.  1:07.88 swankfukinc
28.  1:07.97 Clément B.
29.  1:08.07 Turkey vld
30.  1:09.72 boroc226han
31.  1:10.93 the best d1mnd
32.  1:11.89 Neb
33.  1:12.58 fun at the joy
34.  1:13.15 ARandomCuber
35.  1:13.80 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
36.  1:14.56 begiuli65
37.  1:15.65 Keroma12
38.  1:15.81 V.Kochergin
39.  1:15.83 riz3ndrr
40.  1:16.68 VJW
41.  1:18.34 m24816
42.  1:18.38 [email protected]
43.  1:20.95 TheodorNordstrand
44.  1:23.25 EdubCubing1
45.  1:26.84 Antto Pitkänen
46.  1:28.70 whatshisbucket
47.  1:30.28 John Benwell
48.  1:31.12 Richie72
49.  1:31.28 brad711
50.  1:32.53 tavery343
51.  1:33.15 Arnav13
52.  1:34.72 Ian Pang
53.  1:36.76 nms777
54.  1:37.09 UnknownCanvas
55.  1:37.35 Rory Dasher
56.  1:41.90 M O
57.  1:42.93 vilkkuti25
58.  1:44.16 Mike Hughey
59.  1:51.21 julio974
60.  1:55.89 Schmizee
61.  1:59.55 Petri Krzywacki
62.  2:06.20 theos
63.  2:26.54 freshcuber.de
64.  2:30.81 One Wheel
65.  2:40.82 Jacck
66.  3:20.36 MatsBergsten
67.  3:41.93 shawnbyday
68.  DNF 2017LAMB06


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(44)
1.  1:54.23 ichcubegern
2.  1:59.69 Khairur Rachim
3.  2:02.11 TheDubDubJr


Spoiler



4.  2:07.22 JackPfeifer
5.  2:09.36 PokeCubes
6.  2:13.13 OriginalUsername
7.  2:13.93 LowSkill
8.  2:17.15 Valken
9.  2:23.24 Marcus Siu
10.  2:29.61 CubicOreo
11.  2:30.81 CubicPickle
12.  2:33.79 RileyN23
13.  2:34.03 Keroma12
14.  2:38.15 boroc226han
15.  2:39.94 HawaiiLife745
16.  2:40.56 Dylan Swarts
17.  2:45.06 Clément B.
18.  2:45.97 Neb
19.  2:55.73 aaron paskow
20.  2:58.59 m24816
21.  3:02.16 begiuli65
22.  3:08.11 swankfukinc
23.  3:13.04 Aleksandar Dukleski
24.  3:13.67 Ontricus
25.  3:17.59 riz3ndrr
26.  3:19.02 [email protected]
27.  3:20.93 VJW
28.  3:22.41 TheodorNordstrand
29.  3:24.80 fun at the joy
30.  3:26.43 whatshisbucket
31.  3:36.29 brad711
32.  3:47.72 vilkkuti25
33.  3:54.00 John Benwell
34.  3:57.26 V.Kochergin
35.  4:13.61 Mike Hughey
36.  4:15.75 UnknownCanvas
37.  4:29.25 theos
38.  4:43.48 Petri Krzywacki
39.  4:46.29 One Wheel
40.  5:02.87 nms777
41.  5:56.32 freshcuber.de
42.  6:32.01 Arnav13
43.  7:25.52 MatsBergsten
44.  8:55.28 shawnbyday


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(16)
1.  3:50.59 TheDubDubJr
2.  4:01.58 ichcubegern
3.  4:33.33 Valken


Spoiler



4.  4:49.47 OriginalUsername
5.  5:14.04 Keroma12
6.  5:26.00 CubicPickle
7.  6:16.59 Clément B.
8.  6:38.55 swankfukinc
9.  6:39.59 m24816
10.  7:22.90 VJW
11.  7:39.28 TheodorNordstrand
12.  7:45.94 whatshisbucket
13.  7:46.77 Mike Hughey
14.  9:13.23 theos
15.  9:27.32 One Wheel
16.  11:06.89 Petri Krzywacki


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(15)
1.  6:52.62 jancsi02
2.  7:15.62 TheDubDubJr
3.  7:18.20 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  8:59.86 Valken
5.  9:23.23 Keroma12
6.  9:41.91 xyzzy
7.  9:44.37 OriginalUsername
8.  12:04.76 swankfukinc
9.  12:41.67 m24816
10.  13:21.08 TheodorNordstrand
11.  14:29.53 Sub1Hour
12.  14:48.24 Mike Hughey
13.  16:58.13 One Wheel
14.  17:01.59 theos
15.  35:43.31 shawnbyday


*Clock*(39)
1.  5.31 Underwatercuber
2.  5.50 jaysammey777
3.  5.87 Kerry_Creech


Spoiler



4.  6.17 TipsterTrickster
5.  6.48 Linus Kunah
6.  6.70 ARandomCuber
7.  7.04 MartinN13
8.  7.14 AdrianCubing
9.  7.51 MattP98
10.  7.76 TheDubDubJr
11.  8.39 JoXCuber
12.  8.70 Matt Hudon
13.  8.93 oliviervlcube
14.  9.17 MCuber
15.  10.19 tJardigradHe
16.  10.39 trav1
17.  10.83 Shadowjockey
18.  11.04 mihnea3000
19.  11.21 BradenTheMagician
20.  13.05 SimonK
21.  13.20 Marcus Siu
22.  13.32 HawaiiLife745
23.  13.86 OriginalUsername
24.  15.44 ichcubegern
25.  15.53 Parke187
26.  16.49 Antto Pitkänen
27.  16.79 RyuKagamine
28.  16.86 Neb
29.  16.93 PokeCubes
30.  17.14 VIBE_ZT
31.  17.29 swankfukinc
32.  17.99 Mike Hughey
33.  18.96 brad711
34.  19.35 freshcuber.de
35.  22.28 Pyra42
36.  28.73 John Benwell
37.  31.98 m24816
38.  38.69 One Wheel
39.  1:14.31 Iconic cuber


*Megaminx*(63)
1.  39.12 Cuberstache
2.  47.08 thecubingwizard
3.  47.98 AidanNoogie


Spoiler



4.  55.76 Khairur Rachim
5.  57.51 whatshisbucket
6.  57.67 JakubDrobny
7.  1:01.63 GenTheThief
8.  1:03.05 DhruvA
9.  1:03.67 MCuber
10.  1:05.14 CubicOreo
11.  1:07.15 Helmer Ewert
12.  1:07.16 MrKuba600
13.  1:08.25 TheDubDubJr
14.  1:09.60 ichcubegern
15.  1:10.10 Shadowjockey
16.  1:11.55 OriginalUsername
17.  1:13.83 HawaiiLife745
18.  1:14.74 Luke Garrett
19.  1:17.39 tJardigradHe
20.  1:18.48 Turkey vld
21.  1:18.94 JoXCuber
22.  1:19.39 Clément B.
23.  1:21.98 Mcuber5
24.  1:24.56 V.Kochergin
25.  1:26.60 tavery343
26.  1:28.02 Zeke Mackay
27.  1:28.08 xyzzy
28.  1:28.51 begiuli65
29.  1:28.56 TheNoobCuber
30.  1:28.63 Neb
31.  1:32.84 colegemuth
32.  1:36.45 Marcus Siu
33.  1:37.76 swankfukinc
34.  1:38.77 Aleksandar Dukleski
35.  1:39.77 abunickabhi
36.  1:40.43 CubicPickle
37.  1:40.88 Kerry_Creech
38.  1:41.95 TheodorNordstrand
39.  1:42.81 Antto Pitkänen
40.  1:43.95 Keenan Johnson
41.  1:45.04 MattP98
42.  1:49.43 nms777
43.  1:49.57 Coinman_
44.  1:51.36 Matt Hudon
45.  1:55.79 m24816
46.  1:56.34 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
47.  1:57.10 boroc226han
48.  2:09.69 Glomnipotent
49.  2:15.98 Cooki348
50.  2:16.12 Sub1Hour
51.  2:25.28 Mike Hughey
52.  2:25.84 Petri Krzywacki
53.  2:30.06 fun at the joy
54.  2:40.86 vilkkuti25
55.  2:54.32 theos
56.  3:02.04 VJW
57.  3:07.11 John Benwell
58.  3:08.81 UnknownCanvas
59.  3:23.19 topppits
60.  3:43.09 freshcuber.de
61.  3:45.88 ImmolatedMarmoset
62.  4:55.51 Billybong378
63.  DNF hotufos


*Pyraminx*(119)
1.  2.64 Ghost Cuber
2.  2.72 SimonK
3.  2.74 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  2.91 DailyCuber
5.  3.06 aaron paskow
6.  3.20 MrKuba600
7.  3.24 Chris Van Der Brink
8.  3.29 jason3141
9.  3.33 Magdamini
10.  3.46 MichaelNielsen
11.  3.84 Ontricus
11.  3.84 mihnea3000
13.  3.85 Cooki348
14.  3.89 MartinN13
14.  3.89 EdubCubing1
16.  3.97 JakubDrobny
17.  4.01 Kerry_Creech
18.  4.03 JMHCubed
19.  4.14 DGCubes
20.  4.22 lejitcuber
21.  4.29 Toothcraver55
22.  4.30 thecubingwizard
23.  4.32 vedroboev
24.  4.50 TheDubDubJr
25.  4.57 JoXCuber
26.  4.60 Helmer Ewert
27.  4.65 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
28.  4.74 Nicos
28.  4.74 Billybong378
30.  4.88 oliviervlcube
31.  4.90 Richie72
32.  4.99 jaysammey777
33.  5.19 CubicOreo
34.  5.28 Rory Dasher
35.  5.33 MCuber
36.  5.37 Marcus Siu
37.  5.41 Zeke Mackay
37.  5.41 cuberkid10
39.  5.49 Parke187
40.  5.50 Turkey vld
41.  5.60 BradenTheMagician
42.  5.63 João Vinicius
43.  5.73 oskarinn
44.  5.91 begiuli65
45.  5.99 ichcubegern
46.  6.04 Shadowjockey
47.  6.13 V.Kochergin
48.  6.23 LowSkill
49.  6.35 Neb
50.  6.39 TipsterTrickster
51.  6.44 Keenan Johnson
52.  6.49 whatshisbucket
53.  6.58 TheodorNordstrand
54.  6.63 [email protected]
55.  6.73 boroc226han
56.  6.74 Coneman
57.  6.78 AdrianCubing
58.  6.84 OriginalUsername
59.  6.88 RileyN23
60.  6.91 HawaiiLife745
61.  6.94 NathanaelCubes
62.  7.45 UnknownCanvas
63.  7.49 [email protected]
64.  7.54 jjcuber
65.  7.66 tavery343
66.  7.76 Luke Garrett
67.  7.80 TheNoobCuber
67.  7.80 InlandEmpireCuber
69.  8.00 Clément B.
70.  8.03 Antto Pitkänen
71.  8.08 Coeur de feu
72.  8.32 Alpha cuber
72.  8.32 Mcuber5
74.  8.34 trav1
75.  8.38 riz3ndrr
76.  8.39 VIBE_ZT
76.  8.39 [email protected]
78.  8.56 Manatee 10235
79.  8.65 MattP98
80.  8.76 fun at the joy
81.  8.85 ARandomCuber
82.  9.25 Hjerpower
83.  9.31 nms777
84.  9.32 julio974
85.  9.36 Caleb/spooderskewb
86.  9.45 PokeCubes
87.  9.46 YoniStrass
88.  10.15 abunickabhi
89.  10.32 TheCubingAddict980
90.  10.52 OwenB
91.  10.68 2018JAIN01
92.  10.79 Iconic cuber
93.  10.81 Aleksandar Dukleski
94.  10.88 colegemuth
95.  11.07 Brayden Adams
96.  11.14 VJW
97.  11.17 Bogdan
98.  11.25 hotufos
99.  11.29 M O
100.  11.43 swankfukinc
101.  11.67 Matt Hudon
102.  11.72 m24816
103.  12.08 brad711
104.  12.52 topppits
105.  12.67 dschieses
106.  12.79 vilkkuti25
107.  13.07 Nard Cubes
108.  13.15 yovliporat
109.  13.32 theos
110.  13.49 Ian Pang
111.  13.95 ImmolatedMarmoset
112.  14.16 Mike Hughey
113.  14.64 freshcuber.de
114.  14.97 PrincessNox
115.  16.23 John Benwell
116.  17.34 Petri Krzywacki
117.  17.38 Jacck
118.  19.29 VPCuber
119.  DNF Pyra42


*Square-1*(73)
1.  8.71 Sixstringcal
2.  9.49 JackPfeifer
3.  10.76 Marcus Siu


Spoiler



4.  10.85 PokeCubes
5.  10.92 thecubingwizard
6.  11.32 Helmer Ewert
7.  12.79 cuberkid10
8.  13.17 Shadowjockey
9.  13.23 Zach Clark
10.  14.28 ichcubegern
11.  16.14 BradenTheMagician
12.  16.74 TheDubDubJr
13.  17.45 JoXCuber
14.  17.80 gutte02
15.  18.28 trav1
16.  18.33 MrKuba600
17.  19.64 DGCubes
18.  19.88 Magdamini
19.  19.95 CraZZ CFOP
20.  20.25 jaysammey777
21.  20.32 TipsterTrickster
22.  20.55 Kerry_Creech
23.  21.14 tJardigradHe
24.  21.21 Turkey vld
25.  21.39 Mcuber5
26.  21.99 Keenan Johnson
27.  22.00 HawaiiLife745
28.  22.57 LowSkill
29.  22.60 OriginalUsername
30.  22.76 Valken
31.  22.85 EdubCubing1
32.  22.91 Clément B.
33.  22.92 freshcuber.de
34.  23.09 Luke Garrett
35.  23.15 [email protected]
36.  23.65 oskarinn
37.  24.12 MattP98
38.  24.24 Coneman
39.  24.31 Ontricus
40.  24.80 Richie72
41.  25.82 João Vinicius
42.  25.89 mihnea3000
43.  26.43 Nicos
44.  27.76 CubicOreo
45.  27.78 whatshisbucket
46.  28.96 MCuber
47.  29.62 Hjerpower
48.  30.66 VIBE_ZT
49.  34.15 Neb
50.  35.79 NathanaelCubes
51.  36.03 boroc226han
52.  37.61 begiuli65
53.  38.52 CubicPickle
54.  43.29 TheodorNordstrand
55.  43.94 Mike Hughey
56.  44.46 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
57.  44.65 Rory Dasher
58.  45.59 riz3ndrr
59.  45.60 Bogdan
60.  45.79 colegemuth
61.  46.41 Alea
62.  46.68 Schmizee
63.  48.26 the best d1mnd
64.  48.83 hotufos
65.  50.21 Pyra42
66.  54.47 m24816
67.  57.81 Antto Pitkänen
68.  58.11 OwenB
69.  1:03.93 swankfukinc
70.  1:04.42 Brayden Adams
71.  1:10.06 nms777
72.  1:16.76 fun at the joy
73.  DNF theos


*Skewb*(117)
1.  2.70 SimonK
2.  2.75 asacuber
3.  2.78 lejitcuber


Spoiler



4.  2.87 [email protected]
5.  2.99 RileyN23
6.  3.23 MrKuba600
7.  3.56 JackPfeifer
8.  3.75 Kylegadj
9.  3.81 riz3ndrr
9.  3.81 DailyCuber
11.  3.83 Magdamini
12.  4.09 JMHCubed
13.  4.11 TipsterTrickster
14.  4.21 tJardigradHe
15.  4.26 aaron paskow
16.  4.31 d2polld
16.  4.31 DhruvA
18.  4.63 Marcus Siu
19.  4.66 LowSkill
20.  4.75 thecubingwizard
21.  4.79 TheDubDubJr
22.  4.81 trav1
23.  4.83 João Vinicius
24.  4.88 jaysammey777
25.  4.89 vedroboev
26.  4.90 ichcubegern
27.  5.10 MattP98
28.  5.12 Luke Garrett
29.  5.16 MCuber
30.  5.35 HawaiiLife745
31.  5.45 Antto Pitkänen
32.  5.48 oskarinn
33.  5.53 Caleb/spooderskewb
34.  5.63 EdubCubing1
35.  5.75 TomTheCuber101
35.  5.75 boroc226han
37.  5.81 julio974
38.  5.97 TheodorNordstrand
39.  5.99 Kerry_Creech
40.  6.01 CubicOreo
41.  6.09 oliviervlcube
42.  6.12 PokeCubes
43.  6.14 OriginalUsername
44.  6.19 NathanaelCubes
45.  6.22 DGCubes
46.  6.23 Hjerpower
47.  6.37 cuberkid10
48.  6.58 Shadowjockey
49.  6.68 Helmer Ewert
50.  6.79 Alpha cuber
51.  6.81 mihnea3000
52.  6.84 Turkey vld
53.  6.90 Toothcraver55
54.  6.95 Aleksandar Dukleski
55.  7.05 Sub1Hour
56.  7.20 fun at the joy
57.  7.27 VIBE_ZT
58.  7.41 Coneman
58.  7.41 Mcuber5
60.  7.45 Keenan Johnson
61.  7.49 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
61.  7.49 Nicos
63.  7.51 whatshisbucket
64.  7.58 MartinN13
65.  7.80 Neb
66.  7.82 Pyra42
67.  7.83 Bubbagrub
68.  7.87 CubicPickle
69.  8.05 Clément B.
70.  8.08 Bogdan
71.  8.09 JoXCuber
72.  8.37 jancsi02
73.  8.43 [email protected]
74.  8.66 Chris Van Der Brink
75.  8.84 Parke187
76.  9.00 yovliporat
77.  9.21 Coeur de feu
77.  9.21 [email protected]
79.  9.23 OwenB
80.  9.38 jjcuber
81.  9.45 colegemuth
82.  9.62 dschieses
83.  9.87 Coinman_
84.  9.88 Richie72
84.  9.88 Mate Kepes
86.  9.91 vilkkuti25
87.  9.97 Ontricus
88.  10.21 swankfukinc
89.  10.40 Cooki348
89.  10.40 Schmizee
91.  10.41 Praneel710
92.  10.55 UnknownCanvas
93.  10.58 2018JAIN01
94.  11.19 John Benwell
95.  11.25 Wriiglly
96.  11.38 Billybong378
97.  11.58 abunickabhi
98.  11.65 V.Kochergin
99.  11.68 sigalig
100.  11.74 YoniStrass
101.  11.88 Mike Hughey
102.  12.11 SpartanSailor
103.  12.22 m24816
104.  12.64 ImmolatedMarmoset
105.  12.88 theos
106.  13.42 begiuli65
107.  13.91 Nard Cubes
108.  14.19 topppits
109.  14.79 M O
110.  14.90 brad711
111.  15.02 Brayden Adams
112.  18.07 Jacck
113.  19.58 Glomnipotent
114.  20.35 nms777
115.  23.63 Petri Krzywacki
116.  31.17 goidlon
117.  31.54 MatsBergsten


*Kilominx*(24)
1.  19.25 jaysammey777
2.  24.89 cubeshepherd
3.  26.04 TheDubDubJr


Spoiler



4.  29.84 OriginalUsername
5.  29.85 ichcubegern
6.  30.44 Helmer Ewert
7.  31.02 whatshisbucket
8.  36.22 colegemuth
9.  39.88 begiuli65
10.  40.10 abunickabhi
11.  40.40 Turkey vld
12.  43.90 nms777
13.  47.07 MCuber
14.  47.11 Neb
15.  48.26 Sub1Hour
16.  49.80 m24816
17.  56.92 VIBE_ZT
18.  58.33 swankfukinc
19.  1:00.65 julio974
20.  1:02.17 tavery343
21.  1:04.57 Billybong378
22.  1:07.63 Mike Hughey
23.  1:27.40 Petri Krzywacki
24.  1:29.19 brad711


*Mini Guildford*(13)
1.  4:06.16 Magdamini
2.  4:15.70 ichcubegern
3.  4:19.15 TheDubDubJr


Spoiler



4.  4:33.53 OriginalUsername
5.  5:24.90 HawaiiLife745
6.  5:40.57 Turkey vld
7.  6:24.84 swankfukinc
8.  6:30.00 Ontricus
9.  6:40.28 Neb
10.  7:37.36 Antto Pitkänen
11.  7:43.40 m24816
12.  8:15.67 Sub1Hour
13.  9:33.95 Mike Hughey


*Redi Cube*(22)
1.  8.15 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  10.13 João Vinicius
3.  12.23 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  14.36 2017LAMB06
5.  15.11 TheDubDubJr
6.  15.27 Ontricus
7.  16.94 cubeshepherd
8.  18.99 julio974
9.  19.14 ichcubegern
10.  20.55 OriginalUsername
11.  22.53 Neb
12.  24.07 PokeCubes
13.  28.16 VIBE_ZT
14.  28.43 abunickabhi
15.  30.87 Kit Clement
16.  35.30 Richie72
17.  35.86 mihnea3000
18.  35.92 jaysammey777
19.  37.84 Mike Hughey
20.  39.88 swankfukinc
21.  51.82 Jacck
22.  52.17 Billybong378


*Master Pyraminx*(19)
1.  28.64 vedroboev
2.  33.27 cubeshepherd
3.  35.46 Ontricus


Spoiler



4.  48.43 julio974
5.  50.37 DailyCuber
6.  51.08 ichcubegern
7.  53.61 Billybong378
8.  54.22 aaron paskow
9.  1:04.40 PokeCubes
10.  1:05.35 TheDubDubJr
11.  1:06.59 m24816
12.  1:07.11 abunickabhi
13.  1:09.22 Richie72
14.  1:10.05 Mike Hughey
15.  1:20.71 VIBE_ZT
16.  1:23.42 nms777
17.  1:32.02 swankfukinc
18.  1:57.36 Jacck
19.  2:00.67 Petri Krzywacki



*Contest results*(242)
1.  1496 TheDubDubJr
2.  1442 ichcubegern
3.  1332 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1133 Marcus Siu
5.  1098 PokeCubes
5.  1098 tJardigradHe
7.  1064 HawaiiLife745
8.  1056 thecubingwizard
9.  1052 jaysammey777
10.  1049 Shadowjockey
11.  1020 SimonK
12.  988 Khairur Rachim
13.  966 MrKuba600
13.  966 Helmer Ewert
15.  958 LowSkill
16.  950 Magdamini
17.  913 cuberkid10
18.  908 Ontricus
19.  903 Luke Garrett
20.  900 boroc226han
21.  899 CubicOreo
22.  897 Valken
23.  893 aaron paskow
24.  889 Clément B.
25.  887 oskarinn
26.  883 DGCubes
27.  873 JoXCuber
28.  870 CubicPickle
29.  848 Keenan Johnson
30.  844 TheodorNordstrand
31.  839 MCuber
32.  833 Kerry_Creech
33.  814 DhruvA
34.  812 Nicos
35.  807 JackPfeifer
36.  789 abunickabhi
37.  781 RileyN23
38.  776 DailyCuber
39.  772 Neb
40.  765 whatshisbucket
41.  753 Mcuber5
42.  752 lejitcuber
43.  737 [email protected]
44.  717 mihnea3000
45.  702 jancsi02
46.  697 trav1
47.  691 MattP98
48.  690 Kylegadj
49.  689 Turkey vld
50.  669 vedroboev
51.  665 Aleksandar Dukleski
52.  652 AdrianCubing
52.  652 João Vinicius
54.  651 2017LAMB06
55.  645 BradenTheMagician
56.  639 TipsterTrickster
57.  636 [email protected]
58.  622 m24816
59.  617 NathanaelCubes
60.  616 asacuber
61.  611 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
62.  601 Toothcraver55
62.  601 swankfukinc
64.  591 ARandomCuber
65.  580 Dylan Swarts
66.  578 Cooki348
67.  576 gutte02
68.  571 EdubCubing1
68.  571 David ep
70.  570 begiuli65
71.  560 riz3ndrr
72.  549 JakubDrobny
72.  549 Mike Hughey
74.  543 V.Kochergin
75.  542 Coneman
76.  531 xyzzy
76.  531 VJW
78.  527 Antto Pitkänen
79.  521 Richie72
80.  517 Coinman_
81.  505 Glomnipotent
82.  495 Pyra42
83.  494 [email protected]
84.  493 AidanNoogie
85.  490 colegemuth
86.  486 fun at the joy
87.  483 MartinN13
88.  478 sigalig
89.  470 Chris Van Der Brink
90.  469 the best d1mnd
91.  465 Keroma12
92.  463 Zeke Mackay
93.  462 jason3141
94.  445 JMHCubed
95.  443 brad711
96.  440 Manatee 10235
97.  438 tavery343
98.  437 MichaelNielsen
99.  433 YoniStrass
100.  431 Marco21
101.  428 Rory Dasher
102.  426 julio974
103.  422 Zach Clark
103.  422 G2013
105.  415 Underwatercuber
106.  410 Matt Hudon
107.  408 PlatonCuber
108.  403 d2polld
109.  402 ExultantCarn
110.  394 Hjerpower
111.  392 Coeur de feu
112.  391 BiscutDNF
113.  382 Sixstringcal
114.  380 zwhite
115.  374 Alpha cuber
116.  370 2018JAIN01
117.  360 Sub1Hour
118.  359 sleipnir
119.  355 Angry_Mob
120.  352 Last Layer King
121.  343 topppits
122.  341 VIBE_ZT
123.  333 GenTheThief
124.  332 nms777
125.  328 yovliporat
126.  324 TheNoobCuber
127.  323 cubeshepherd
128.  320 oliviervlcube
129.  310 Bogdan
129.  310 Legomanz
131.  300 Parke187
131.  300 vilkkuti25
133.  298 OwenB
134.  284 John Benwell
135.  277 theos
136.  273 UnknownCanvas
137.  271 M O
138.  265 Nard Cubes
139.  259 AlanenSebastian
140.  256 Awesomesaucer
141.  251 B-cubes
142.  250 revaldoah
143.  244 Deri Nata Wijaya
144.  243 hotufos
145.  241 Guilhermehrc
146.  239 Andrew_Rizo
147.  235 CraZZ CFOP
148.  233 TomTheCuber101
149.  230 Ian Pang
150.  228 Arnav13
151.  227 Jacck
152.  212 Billybong378
153.  211 HLCubing
153.  211 20luky3
155.  210 Petri Krzywacki
156.  206 Caleb/spooderskewb
156.  206 Schmizee
158.  205 Lennon Dorsey
159.  200 InlandEmpireCuber
160.  198 Ethan Horspool
161.  186 MatsBergsten
162.  185 jronge94
163.  184 Aadil- ali
164.  180 giorgi
165.  174 freshcuber.de
166.  173 Moreno van Rooijen
167.  166 SpartanSailor
168.  164 Bubbagrub
169.  158 Alea
170.  156 Iconic cuber
171.  154 ican97
172.  152 camcuber
172.  152 jjcuber
174.  147 angry broom
175.  146 One Wheel
175.  146 dschieses
177.  140 Brayden Adams
178.  138 Linus Kunah
179.  136 Color Cuber
179.  136 Elo13
179.  136 Wriiglly
182.  132 SpeedCubeReview
183.  131 gustavw02
184.  127 craccho
185.  124 dean_clockisthebestevent
186.  121 Ghost Cuber
187.  119 filipemtx
188.  117 Ami4747
189.  116 cuber3141592
190.  107 TheCubingAddict980
191.  106 buzzteam4
192.  102 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
193.  97 Praneel710
194.  93 Mate Kepes
195.  85 ImmolatedMarmoset
196.  84 tanmay.negi2
197.  83 dnguyen2204
197.  83 EphraYeem
199.  81 Letmeinpls
200.  80 ditto_64
201.  79 audiophile121
202.  77 Theo Leinad
203.  71 Aryan S
204.  69 Tokjen
205.  67 Cuberstache
206.  62 xbrandationx
207.  59 VTCubers
208.  55 shawnbyday
209.  53 VPCuber
209.  53 ElectricDoodie
211.  50 Coolguy28879
211.  50 patriotdave
213.  48 GabGab
213.  48 bmxcraze5
215.  47 Jozo_Berk
216.  44 Tommy Kiprillis
217.  43 [email protected]
218.  42 cubesrawesome
218.  42 jakgun0130
220.  41 Aman Kamath
220.  41 Bamboo Cuber
222.  40 minnow
222.  40 WoowyBaby
224.  38 elimescube
225.  32 IsoSpandy
226.  27 goidlon
226.  27 shedever
228.  26 Lvl9001Wizard
229.  24 PrincessNox
230.  22 Trig0n
231.  21 CubicChipmunk
232.  20 Mia
233.  17 turtwig
234.  15 RyuKagamine
235.  14 thegreenbush
236.  12 ThanosCar
237.  11 Kit Clement
238.  9 Doofnoofer
238.  9 JailtonMendes
238.  9 Nora Kepes
241.  6 robo324
242.  4 cubingboy09203


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 27, 2019)

Time for the weekly drawing. This week the winner is number 157, which, based on our official random tiebreaker of the order in the above list, is *Schmizee!* Congratulations!


----------

